# Tattoo Photo Thread



## Tpr.Orange (28 Jan 2004)

Hey all Im trying to take a look at a bunch of tattoos so i can help make a decision on one thats good for the upper arm...

Im a weapons tech with 25 svc bn and i dont want something thats going to be unprofessional. 

I had a couple ideas like the triforce or the eme cap badge, or even the 32 bg patch...but i haven‘t really settled on anything yet... 

Lets see what ya got? and if you have any ideas i might not have thought of yet.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (28 Jan 2004)

You should think long and hard about that one. I have seen some pretty gimpy tats. 32 Brig? No. Your going to have that thing on your body forever. Do your self a favor and think of a tat that reflects who you are and will be for the next 40 years or so. Your family have a coat of arms or something? Chics will dig that more than a weekend warrior that has his brigade # on his arm. Why not ARMY.CA? Or MOM? Just trin to offer a bit of advise. It‘s your flesh.


----------



## GrahamD (28 Jan 2004)

I have had 6 tattoos for quite a while, the last one I got was a memorial tattoo for a good friend of mine in 1998.
Besides that one there are two others that I would choose to keep.

I felt pretty good about the other three at the time I was getting them, but time will definately change the way you view a tattoo, and now I regret them fiercely.

My advice to you would be to make sure that there is some real sentimental attachment or meaning to the design that you choose.  After you have decided that you are definately going to get one, my next suggestion would be to make sure that you go to the top artist in your vacinity.  Money should not be an object, if you have a 2 hour tattoo, be prepared to spend $300 minimum.


----------



## muskrat89 (28 Jan 2004)

> Why not ARMY.CA?


If Mike will pay for it, I‘ll get one of those..


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Jan 2004)

Tpr Orange getting a tattoo is something not to be taken lightly. First make sure you WANT it. Many army people get Regimental Tats, I personally have my unit crest (my avatar) Tattooed on my left shoulder.  I don‘t know what the svc bn crest is, but make sure you are proud to display it. Second shop around for a reputable studio.  Going cheap is NOT a good idea (HEP a/b/c, HIV, AIDS). Stay away from people who do it (tattooing) in there basement.  Things to ensure they use NEW needles, they should open the pack in front of you. Also that they use new ink cups.  That they sterilze you, that the machine is covered is protective plastice, they wear gloves, they have been inspected by the health department, and they keep records of thier Biohazard disposal.  Some reputable shops in TO are Way Cool, New Tribe and Yonge St Tattoos.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Jan 2004)

I hear all of your concerns and i should have mentioned before I do know about the costs and the safety concerns. 

I especially realize the impact that the tattoo has since it will be there forever..

Keep the info comming guys and thanks so far


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jan 2004)

Ive got a nice simple Canadian Flag on my left shoulder above the bicep. I have no regrets.

but ive thought about getting one for about 4 years, before i finally did it.


----------



## spacelord (29 Jan 2004)

get your blood type tattooed on your arm or shoulder. it simple, practicle, and it makes you look tough.


----------



## brin11 (29 Jan 2004)

Speaking of tattoo parlours, does anyone know of any great ones in Halifax or area?  Clean, etc?


----------



## winchable (29 Jan 2004)

Merchant Maries!
Best place in Halifax, cleanest, most experienced and most professional one that I have found!
It‘s in Dartmouth, I can‘t think of the exact locale however. She‘s EXTREMELY clean and very, very serious about her work. It‘s not very expensive, and she‘s fast too!

   http://members.attcanada.ca/~mertat2/   

It‘s not a place teeny bopper go to, but it‘s also not scary like some places are.

Edit-I have "Hold Fast" underneath an anchor on my shoulder,It‘s in memory of my grandfather who served in the Royal Navy.

It took me a very long time to decide on one that I wouldn‘t regret, generally it‘s the tattoo‘s that are more about YOU and less about what you do that you don‘t regret getting!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jan 2004)

Ugh you don‘t want to go there to Merchant Maries....I have heard nothing but bad about that place since I got here in ‘94. My wife recently got a tattoo and the Dragon and Butterfly on Portland in Dartmouth, really well done and excellent service. Apparently Skintastics is good as well...not sure as I only do my tattoos when overseas.


----------



## Yeoman (29 Jan 2004)

hey my girlfriend got her neck pierced or whatever you want to call that spot at that place. it‘s actually on the piercing gallery. she also got some tattoo‘s done there as well. they all turned out fine.
I‘d show you mine, but I‘d rather have my tattoo as a one of a kind deal, plus I don‘t think you want to sit at the table to for 2 1/2 hours to get just the shading and out lining done. took a total of 5 hours to get the tattoo done.
Greg


----------



## winchable (29 Jan 2004)

I‘m only speaking on my one experience there and it was really good, perhaps others have not had such good experiences.

There was a rumor started about her by another tatooer, but its not true has the proof online and framed in her shop, I think that rumor really got around the military circles and sort of hurt her business as well. Is that what you mean when you say you‘ve heard bad things drag?


Edit: Yeoman, That neck piercing looks paaaaaainful!!!!


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Jan 2004)

Another think, I think I should mention Trp Orange, is when you get one you will  probably  want more (at leas an 85% chance of getting more, unless you are a wuss and can‘t handle the pain). I have 3 and have plans for 2 more that are going to cover most of my back.  Also the amount of pain you experience will depend on the location. High pain areas are near/on bone, and areas which have very little fat deposits (like wrists and forearms) or are very heavily muscled.  But it all depends on you.  You will feel a sharp intense pain at first, but that usually  subsides, into like a sunburn type feeling (it rather hard to describe).  And with the noise from the machine and the vibrations you can "zen" out and not notice it. (until they hit sweet spots).  Whatever you DO NOT drink alcohol beforehand in an effort to dull you sense. You will bleed more profusely if you which is not a good thing. Lastly I would recommend Yonge St. Tattoos and Yonge and Wellesley, they have a solid rep (many celebs go their while in town), very clean and they actually have a price guide for their flash, and custom work. Hope this helps


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jan 2004)

Maybe that is the case Che but the old "what if" adage holds true.


----------



## Gibson (29 Jan 2004)

I saw a guy with jump wings tattooed the length of his forearm.  I hope he was at least jump qualified!


----------



## Slanker (29 Jan 2004)

I saw a guy with a para trooper with his chute and C7 on his sholder....it was about 6x1.5


----------



## Enzo (30 Jan 2004)

I‘m wondering about a tattoo for my inner l/forearm. I was thinking Celtic cross, but I‘m not religious. I‘d like to incorporate St. Christopher (as the patron saint of travellers and my namesake, much in common with the myth) and a Northern Scottish connection. Looking for something along those lines. I have a maple leaf with Celtic inlay on my l/shoulder. I get many compliments on it, so I‘m not certain I want to risk having the second one on the forearm. Any thoughts?


----------



## Infanteer (30 Jan 2004)

A popular military tattoo I noticed was the blood type and RH factor factor on the inside of the elbow.

O/RH/POS

I think this was a tradition started in the Waffen SS in World War II.


----------



## jimbunting (30 Jan 2004)

Correction:

The practice of having a "blood group" tatoo comes from the very first NAZI street fighting gangs. who "SHED BLOOD" for the party, before the blackshirts came into being. The tatoo was not the persons actual blood group, but a symbol that signified their having been an "original" party member. 

The tatoo was placed in the right arm pit. Remember that the NAZI salute was given with the RIGHT arm?


----------



## Excolis (30 Jan 2004)

i got the leaf and crossswords on my upperarm/shoulder.  i want to get a banner type put under it with canadas motto in latin.  and maybe the tutor crown on top, but i am wondering about the crown...


----------



## Excolis (30 Jan 2004)

just like the crest under my name, but w/o the crown.... it looks really good... i like it a lot


----------



## Tpr.Orange (1 Feb 2004)

hopefully do you have a picture of the actual tattoo?


Oh and as for the NAZI tattoo im jewish so that one doesn‘t fly so well with me


----------



## nbk (2 Feb 2004)

Does anyone have a tattoo with a skull and crossed Ak-47s? I‘ve been playing around with it in photoshop, but the AKs magazines never look quite right crossed over...

I was thinking about C7s but AKs just look so much more badass...


----------



## Heff (2 Feb 2004)

On my right shoulder I have a maple leaf and around it it says  Made in Canada. I plan on getin my birth date under it. an example is..Est.1983.
They did a great job a recomend Way Cool Tattoos.


----------



## Foxhound (7 Feb 2004)

No!  Not going to tell this story.  Too embarrassing.  Must ... stop ... typing!  Can't ... control ... fingers ...

Tpr. Orange, one caveat that I haven't seen here:  if there is going to be text with your tattoo, make sure your tattoo artist can spell.

We had one young 'un in the C. of D. who was kind of keen to be a percussionist.  He trained with and would fill in from time to time for our base drummer, M/Cpl. Nelson â Å“Boom-boomâ ? Bishop.  Our young hero decides that he will get a tattoo to memorialize his accomplishments.

One Monday morning we turn up at the gym for P.T. and pte. Youngster has a bandage on the outside of his right forearm.  After much ragging, we finally convinced him to let us take a peek.  Under the bandage was a powder-blue bunny, Thumper from the movie Bambie, with the words: â Å“Bomb-Bomb Jr.â ? tattooed beneath.

Beaver!


----------



## muskrat89 (20 Mar 2004)

I know there was a similar thread awhile back, but I wanted to try again. Not a lot of CDN designs at the shops here in Phoenix. I need some ideas. Just Canadian/Patriotic please. Not interested in "mom", crosses, skulls, etc. Some Gunner tattoos might be interesting as well...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Mar 2004)

get your Regiment badge, Canadian military badge or like my friend did...a nice Canadian maple leaf.


----------



## wongskc (20 Mar 2004)

I saw one on the bus very recently that looked kinda neat.  It was a maple leaf flag and above it was written ‘Made in‘ and below it a date (I assume a birthday).  Like I said, it looked neat, but I‘m not sure I‘d want my birthday advertised on my forearm like that.


----------



## md200 (20 Mar 2004)

A friend of mine has a nice one. It‘s the canadian flag, but instead of being a rectangle it is the shape of the country.It has all the large bodys of water ( great lakes,east and west coastlines)outlined in blue.I find it one of the sharpest looking canadian tattoos i‘ve seen.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Mar 2004)

that looks kinda cool, a little big for me..and not my preferred location though


----------



## md200 (20 Mar 2004)

Thats pretty much the same as my friends.His is on his arm though.


----------



## scotty884 (20 Mar 2004)

i got a bright red maple leaf wraped in barbed wire....barbed wire = my element i serve from (army duh) and the leaf the country i swear to protect


----------



## muskrat89 (20 Mar 2004)

Hmm - that sounds interesting cbty...

I already have a taz...have a tattoo shop working up a quote for my clan badge - that will go on my leg.. last one will be something Canadian


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Mar 2004)

ShOrtbUs, and everyone else,

Heavy Sigh....Please post your pictures to the photo album and then link them. DO NOT put them in your post!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (21 Mar 2004)

Sorry, I saw it done in previous posts and wasnt sure if the photo albums were meant for that purpose or what.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (21 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Sh0rtbUs:
> [qb] Sorry, I saw it done in previous posts and wasnt sure if the photo albums were meant for that purpose. Its been noted [/qb]


----------



## alexk (24 Mar 2004)

my buddy who is part brit part canadian got a maple leaf with the inside like the union jack


----------



## Spr.Earl (26 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by muskrat89:
> [qb] Hmm - that sounds interesting cbty...
> 
> I already have a taz...have a tattoo shop working up a quote for my clan badge - that will go on my leg.. last one will be something Canadian [/qb]


How about the Colour‘s with "UBIQUE" with "Does not mean all over the F‘n Place"


----------



## scotty884 (26 Mar 2004)

U can see a pic of my tat in the members area under CanTat


----------



## patrick666 (17 Mar 2005)

What is the policy and rules of having tattoos in the CF? My last job you were not allowed tattoos past the elbow or anywhere visible, does the same apply to the CF?

Cheers


----------



## QORvanweert (17 Mar 2005)

As far as I know, the tattoo has to be registered or acknowledged when you first sign up. After that as long it is not visible then I doubt anyone cares... but, you never know. If it is visible then talk to your orderly room and make them aware that they need to issue you a new ID.


----------



## GIJANE (17 Mar 2005)

I'm pretty sure if you do get a visible one it can't be offensive..you know like naked chicks or something  :

Jane


----------



## Calculator Jockey (17 Mar 2005)

In accordance with the CF Dress Regs Manual Section 2 (page 2-2-6) - Appearance - Body Adornment para 9. it states: 

"Members shall not acquire visible tattoos that could be deemed to be offensive (e.g., pornographic,
blasphemous, racist) or otherwise reflect discredit on the CF. Visible and non-visible body piercing
adornments, with the exception of women's earrings and ear sleepers described in sub-paragraph 6.a.,
shall not be worn by members either in uniform or on duty in civilian clothing. The meaning of the term â Å“on
dutyâ ?, for purposes of dress and appearance, is Interpreted in Chapter 1, paragraph 25."

 And QORvanweert is right, if you have them prior to enrolment, nothing much they can do. I have seen some pretty wild ones walking around lately on some of the new Privates (back of their necks, hands, etc.)

Once enrolled though, the above reference stands.


----------



## patrick666 (17 Mar 2005)

No piercings either, eh? Good to know.  ;D


----------



## Fraser.g (17 Mar 2005)

As for piercing, you can not wear them in uniform. That goes for all piercing even if they are covered up by clothing or in "unusual" places like the tongue, nose, nipples, navel, genitalia etc.

Women can wear one set of simple studs, one in each ear IAW dress regs listed earlier. 

The best thing to do is ask if you are unsure.

GF


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (17 Mar 2005)

A good rule of thumb for tatoos is that if it cant be covered by your PT gear, its probably covered by regulations.  If it can be covered by your PT gear, then its not.  I have the regimental crest on my left shoulder, one of the girls on my basic had a windblown Canadian Flag atop a spear standard  on her upper left breast, I've a few buddies who were CAR who have their wings on their chest, just because they can't stand to be without them, even naked ;D.  There's a fair bit of room for self expression thats still within the regs.


----------



## armygal (17 Mar 2005)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> As for piercing, you can not wear them in uniform. That goes for all piercing even if they are covered up by clothing or in "unusual" places like the tongue, nose, nipples, navel, genitalia etc.
> 
> Women can wear one set of simple studs, one in each ear IAW dress regs listed earlier.
> 
> ...



So even if the piercing is covered up you must remove it.  Is that right.  I don't understand this rule if you can not see it how can it be offensive.  Unless they are saying that it could a safety issue.  Does anyone know why you would have to remove a piercing that is covered up by clothing?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JasonH (17 Mar 2005)

Thats the tattoo I have, gonna be getten a new one probably in April before my surgery or sometime during my recovering so I don't miss out on more time goen to the gym.


----------



## Buzz (17 Mar 2005)

armygal said:
			
		

> So even if the piercing is covered up you must remove it.  Is that right.  I don't understand this rule if you can not see it how can it be offensive.  Unless they are saying that it could a safety issue.  Does anyone know why you would have to remove a piercing that is covered up by clothing?  Thanks in advance.



I would say Safety for a number of resaons.  They could be pulled out, caught on something.  But also, in my experience(taught and practiced), it makes for an exit point for electricity as any piece of jewelry.  Piercings are conductive and electricty takes all paths to ground but also the path of least resistance.  Now lets say you had a peircing ...down there....and you make a second point of contact and it needs to escape somewhere.  Some that have been electrocuted made contact on their arm and the current blew a hole out their leg.....if he/she had a piercing ...."down there" or where ever...it may have just blew a hole out of "down there". That would be just a bloody mess.  

I could be way off on the reasoning, but, this is good reasoning to some that have worked with power. 
All in all, it's the rules.  If it says no piercings those rules are there for a reasonand it's  probably wise to adhere to them.

Cheers!!
-Buzz


----------



## Calculator Jockey (17 Mar 2005)

Consider if you will having a piercing in your tongue and you see the dentist on base...you would have to remove it prior to going. 

Same with if there was medical emergency requiring the medics to hook you up to a heart monitor or x-rays having to be taken...any piercing/s on your body have to be removed. Could be a little embarrassing one would think of having to say "Wait a sec while I remove my jewellry." LMAO

Or playing any sport and you have piercings in your nipple/s and somehow it gets caught by a fellow player or you fall and skid along the ground pulling the rings out.


----------



## armygal (17 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the replies...I was just curious as I do know of a female in the CF that has a navel piercing as I do, so I thought that if it was not visible there would not be a problem with it.  Well I guess when I get to St. Jean in May it will be bye bye navel piercing. :crybaby:  I am assuming that they will ask me to remove it.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2005)

armygal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies...I was just curious as I do know of a female in the CF that has a navel piercing as I do, so I thought that if it was not visible there would not be a problem with it. Well I guess when I get to St. Jean in May it will be bye bye navel piercing. :crybaby: I am assuming that they will ask me to remove it.



If you wear a Web Belt of any type (Webbing or Ruck) you will probably irritate it through normal movement, not to mention any strenuous work.   Piercings are also something that you don't want in a fight, unless it is on the other person.   Safety is the major concern, not fashion.   If a Tattoo or Piercing becomes infected, it would be considered a Chargable Offence as a self-inflicted wound.


----------



## Chags (17 Mar 2005)

I don't know whatever happened to this but, I remember 2 years ago, in Petawawa, it had come down that you were no longer permitted to get a tattoo above the neck line..  anyone who did this would be charged.  There was also discussion that those who had tattoos above the neckline would have them surgically (laser) removed..  I haven't heard anything about that since.  Anybody else??


----------



## S McKee (17 Mar 2005)

From CF Dress Regs

BODY TATTOOS AND BODY-PIERCING: MEMBERS SHALL NOT ACQUIRE VISIBLE TATTOOS THAT COULD BE DEEMED TO BE OFFENSIVE (E.G., PORNOGRAPHIC, BLASPHEMOUS, RACIST) OR OTHERWISE REFLECT DISCREDIT ON THE CF. VISIBLE AND NON-VISIBLE BODY PIERCING ADORNMENTS, WITH THE EXCEPTION OF WOMEN'S EARRINGS AND EAR SLEEPERS DESCRIBED IN SUB PARAGRAPH 4A SHALL NOT BE WORN BY MEMBERS EITHER IN UNIFORM OR ON DUTY IN CIVILIAN CLOTHING.


----------



## alan_li_13 (19 Mar 2005)

When i did my medical during my application process, nothing was said about my nipple piercing. The only time that it ever came up with the CF was when i did a medical for cadet Para course and the WO said a joke when he saw it. ???


----------



## S McKee (21 Mar 2005)

I believe there was a recent CANFORGEN regarding tattoos on hands and necks I will try and find it. Regarding your other inquiry yes you can have any tattoo you want as long as it fits within the guidelines of "acceptable" meaning not racist or sexist and it can be on a visable part of your body i.e. arm.


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Mar 2005)

New policy - Amend to CF Dress Regulations page  2-2-6 extract:

9. Body Tattoos and Body-Piercing.
Members shall not acquire visible tattoos that could be deemed to be offensive (e.g., pornographic,
blasphemous, racist) or otherwise reflect discredit on the CF. Visible and non-visible body piercing
adornments, with the exception of women's earrings and ear sleepers described in sub-paragraph 6.a.,
shall not be worn by members either in uniform or on duty in civilian clothing.


----------



## S McKee (21 Mar 2005)

I just read the minutes from the dress committee meeting held in NDHQ last March. There is a CANFORGEN and please bare with me while I find it...but there are to be no tattoos visiable above the neckline.


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Mar 2005)

Jumper

They went ahead and amended Dress regs, I don't think the CANFORGEN was ever published.  It was recorded in ROs across the CF and passed via the RSM net shortly after the committee meeting.


----------



## leeb127 (21 Mar 2005)

what about rings on your hand? Is any ring allowed? or just wedding bands? or not even those either?


----------



## S McKee (21 Mar 2005)

Yes you are allowed to wear a wedding band as long it does not pose safety hazard (like any job) and I've seen members wearing school rings but that's it.


----------



## dangerboy (21 Mar 2005)

From CF Dress Instructions

JEWELLERY BIJOUX
6. The only jewellery that may be worn in
uniform shall be a wrist watch, a service-issued ID
tag, a Medical Alert chain identifier, a maximum of
two rings which are not of a costume jewellery nature
and a tie tack/clasp. Additional rings may only be
worn where they indicate professional standing, such
as an engineer, or are worn with a wedding band as
a single set indicating betrothal or fidelity, e.g., an
engagement or an anniversary ring. Safety
regulations should always prevail, especially in
workshops, warehouses or during operations.


----------



## leeb127 (21 Mar 2005)

Thanks alot, you clerified my question to the fullest extent.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Mar 2005)

Just remember, tattoos do not last forever, especially when you got some belligerent trying to fix your design using his rifle!!

Dileas 

tess

Pictured here is what is left of my Cap Badge I had tattooed on my arm.

BTW I wore my regimenatal ring the whole time I was in, without a problem at all.  In fact I once hid it wrapped around my dog tags, and was chastised by a reg force SGT, he said feel proud of my regiment and wear it.

dunno different times I guess...


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2005)

leeb127 said:
			
		

> Thanks alot, you clerified my question to the fullest extent.



Not really....a ring if caught in machinery, a heavy weapon, or even while crossing an obstacle can tear your finger off.   That was amply shown to me one night when a friend hopped a twelve foot fence and caught his ring, holding his descent for a few seconds.     He didn't loose the finger, but it took surgery to cut the ring out and off.   The doctor gave him a choice; save the ring or the finger.


----------



## atticus (22 Mar 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Just remember, tattoos do not last forever, especially when you got some belligerent trying to fix your design using his rifle!!



Ouch! That looks like it hurt! Is that the way it scared?


----------



## patrick666 (22 Mar 2005)

Yeah, what the HELL happened there?!


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Mar 2005)

gunshot wound, The Doctors took a piece of my upper thigh and replaced what was missing on the arm by grafting it into place.

Happened overseas.  I have talked about it before in threads, my first ones in fact.

tess


----------



## Britney Spears (22 Mar 2005)

> Just remember, tattoos do not last forever, especially when you got some belligerent trying to fix your design using his rifle!!




Pfft, I'm sure the ladies love it even more now. You're still ahead of the game IMO.


----------



## Jer1 (20 May 2005)

I have recently completed my CFAT,interview,physical fitness test,and medical. My question is: at my medical they asked me if I had any tattoos and at the time I didn't, but now I want to go get the tat that I've wanted for a long time. Since I said that I didn't have any at my medical, do I have to call the recruiting office and let them know that I'm getting a tattoo?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (20 May 2005)

Most likely the reason they asked was incase you were infected with hiv or hepatitis from a "dirty" tatoo job. As well when you receive your military id you will have to declare any tatoos. As long as you go to a "clean" shop and the tatoo is not offensive or on your face, hands,neck and the healing process does not affect anything you do, then you shouldn't need to tell anyone.


----------



## Jer1 (20 May 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## shaboing (21 May 2005)

my tattoo is the picture on the left there <<< i'm gonna be getting another one after SQ and BIQ around september


----------



## Gouki (21 May 2005)

I must say, that is a pretty sweet tattoo.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (21 May 2005)

Quick question, 

Is there any particular reason why tattoos above the collar are no longer permissable? Is it simply a matter of looking professional or is there something else behind this?


----------



## Fraser.g (21 May 2005)

You have answered your own queston.

We represent the Canadian people not just a sub-sect. For the most part we are seen as clean cut, law abiding citizens. Tattoos above the neck line does not fit that profile.

GF


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (22 May 2005)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> You have answered your own queston.
> 
> We represent the Canadian people not just a sub-sect. For the most part we are seen as clean cut, law abiding citizens. Tattoos above the neck line does not fit that profile.
> 
> GF



Really.  I find it unfortunate that a country that prides itself on its readiness to accept all people regardless of race, religion, color or creed would then be so quick to judge those with visible tattoos.

Hope everyones sarcasm detectors are properly calibrated.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 May 2005)

I'm yet to run into this civilian ideal that the Army; OOPS... I mean "CF" is clean mouthed, civilized, upstanding law-abiding citizens. On the contrary, theres many out there that view the Army as the total opposite.


----------



## jswift872 (22 May 2005)

as long as they don't ban forearm tattoo's i am good...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 May 2005)

J-Swift, maybe i'm simply calling BS when it isnt the case, and if i am I apologize. With that said, Photoshop 7 has some great features now that could actually make that text conform to your arm a lot better than simply typing text over it...  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2005)

Mr Kitshop?


----------



## wack-in-iraq (22 May 2005)

its funny how a simple question turned into everyone posting photos of their gay tattoos, i mean who gets their name tattooed on themselves , come on !


----------



## Britney Spears (22 May 2005)

I don't think gay people will appreciate you associating them with stupid tattoos......


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 May 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> I don't think gay people will appreciate you associating them with stupid tattoos......



It's a figure of speach


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 May 2005)

_Main Entry: 1gay 
Pronunciation: 'gA
Function: adjective
Etymology: Middle English, from Middle French gai
1 a : happily excited : MERRY b : keenly alive and exuberant : having or inducing high spirits_

Maybe he meant it as this way....as I guess my tattoo can be misinterpreted as being jolly..

dileas

tess


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 May 2005)

or maybe we're tip toeing around an extremely petty topic altogether? 

Wanna start picking away at these things, how many of you have said "thats wicked", "thats sick" or "is the sh|ts". Thats what i thought...


----------



## aesop081 (22 May 2005)

Only on Army.ca could a thread about tatoos "de-evolve" into a debate on homosexuality.........


----------



## Infanteer (22 May 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> or maybe we're tip toeing around an extremely petty topic altogether?



Or maybe he's pointing out that using "gay" as a derogatory term isn't acceptable in an open forum (and probably violates the Conduct Guidelines).  We most likely have some gay members here, so give your head a shake.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Or maybe he's pointing out that using "gay" as a derogatory term isn't acceptable in an open forum (and probably violates the Conduct Guidelines).  We most likely have some gay members here, so give your head a shake.



I believe Aesop made his point clearer than I could. I wont stumble around, terrified that i'm going to offend somebody, as its virtually impossible. If someone takes such great offence to saying "thats gay", than i would suggest THEY give their head a shake.It IS against the Conduct Guidelines in fact, that i am not argueing. What i am pointing out, is the level of sensitivity paid to something so "petty" and insignificant.

 :


----------



## aesop081 (22 May 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> I believe Aesop pointed made his point clearer than I could. I wont stumble around, terrified that i'm going to offend somebody, as its virtually impossible. If someone takes such great offence to saying "thats gay", than i would suggest THEY give their head a shake. it is against the Conduct Guidelines in fact, that i am not argueing. What i am pointing out, is the level of sensitivity paid to something so "petty" and insignificant.
> 
> :



I couldn't agree with you more !!


----------



## jswift872 (22 May 2005)

wack-in-iraq said:
			
		

> i mean who gets their name tattooed on themselves , come on !



clearly I do, and what...

and shortbus, that is my tattoo...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 May 2005)

J-Swift said:
			
		

> clearly I do, and what...
> 
> and shortbus, that is my tattoo...



Maybe its just the photo and the angle it was taken at, that leads me to believe it was photoshopped.


----------



## jswift872 (22 May 2005)

my muscles are to big ^-^ lol


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 May 2005)

geez louise,


just show him another photo of it to rest the case,

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2005)

48 hr stand down.


----------



## Jacqueline (22 Oct 2006)

If you are still interested, here's a link...
http://www.militarytattoos.us/army/index.htm 

I have a couple of very detailed, tats, but they are _flowers_.(and hidden)


----------



## RangerRay (22 Oct 2006)

When I was in, I thought about getting something patriotic, yet unique.  Everyone and their dog had a   or a maple leaf.

The three options I pondered were the Canadian coat-of-arms, the old Canadian Army emblem with the crossed swords superimposed on the stem of three maple leaves, surmounted by a Crown, or my regimental crest.  I was inspired to get something unique when in Wainwright, I saw a Welsh Fusilier with the Welsh coat-of-arms (ICH DIEN) tattoed on his forearm.  Patriotic, yet unique.

In the end, I didn't get any.  Life/other priorities, etc.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Suebu (23 Oct 2006)

The best Tattoo I have ever seen was of the Canadian emblem put on the left breast just above the heart. I believe there are quite a few men with it from "C" coy Winnipeg in 1988-90.  They got them in Germany and I tell ya.....that Tattoo said it all...didn't matter if you were Army, Airforce, or Navy....what mattered was that you were CANADIAN  

Enough said

Sue


----------



## GUNS (23 Oct 2006)

Some advice, if you are a soldier, I would not have a tat showing on your arm below your summer dress shirt.

I have no issue with tats, I have tats. Don't put anything on that can change in the future ie: girlfriend's name, wife's name, etc.

Small and simple are better. If you decide you want it removed it, it cost $800.00 per square inch. May be more or less now.

Think hard and long before it. Its with you to the grave.


----------



## Juvat (23 Oct 2006)

To echo the comments written here, get something that you will be proud of all your life.  I have my family coat of arms on my left shoulder and the Canadian flag and st. Andrews cross on the right soldier.  All about heritage, something that will never change.  I am also of the opinion of keeping them above the summer dress limits, more professional that way, especially if you decide to go for a job interview in a short sleeved shirt.

Cheers


----------



## Journeyman (23 Oct 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> If you decide you want it removed it, it cost $800.00 per square inch.


And the laser doesn't remove green ink.....which is why I have two green spots remaining on my forearm. It was a really cool scorpion at one time - - good idea and all, so that I wouldn't forget Ft Hood. Should have bought a postcard and spent the rest on beer.

As I told my boys before their first ink:
1) Nowhere that shows, unless you want to show it
2) No names/words
3) _You_ have to tell your mother.


----------



## muffin (23 Oct 2006)

... let's hope the people here listen better than your boy did! haha  :blotto:


----------



## Journeyman (23 Oct 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> ... let's hope the people here listen better than your boy did! haha  :blotto:



Well, that one _was_ the second-born. We #2's always had to disobey to get _any _ attention


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2006)

I have a few...no army ones...nothing to see here.


----------



## TN2IC (23 Oct 2006)

I have my kids names on my forearms. Brayden on the right and Jocelynn on the left. It looks pretty good. Even if my kids drive me crazy I am still proud of them. 

I get a little chuckle when someone asks me if am still going out with Jocelynn. 


Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Oct 2006)

I've got three tatts, (back, chest and upper right forearm), and just remember, they don't wash off. They're for life. Of my three, I regret only one, but thats life. It did not turn out the way I wanted it.

Don't go for lower arms, stay on the upper arms, chest, or back. I know mine are there, so no need to have them airing out in public, unless I wear a singlet or take off my shirt, no one knows but me and my GF, who HATES them with a passion.

Just think hard mate. You'll have it or them til the end of your days.


Regards,

Wes


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (23 Oct 2006)

I was looking into getting the maple leaf and crossed swords after my trades course, 
I think its tasteful and something I will be proud of my entire life so no regrets. 
Question, Is it true that no one with tattoo's can get into JTF2 or CSOR?


----------



## Kid_X (23 Oct 2006)

One option that has been overlooked is covering up a tattoo you don't like.  It's less expensive than laser removal, but it takes a talented artist.  My dad got a tattoo of me and my sister's names when we were very young, and the artist did a sloppy job.  He claims the tattoo looked horrible, so he got it covered up.  Where there used to be 2 names going up to meet one another and some little decoration, there are now 2 branches crossing in front of a sunset with a leopard ready to pounce underneath.  Just other options to explore.  I am in no way discouraging caution when it comes to selecting a tattoo or a location for one (I myself have been debating what I would get and where for over a year now, but I'm not yet 19, I've got plenty of time  ;D), but for those of you who have regrets, look into a new tattoo with similar design.  Also, some tattoo artists will alter a tattoo.  Another example with my father (he's a miner, not military, his arms are full) is a wizard he got done about 3-4 years ago.  He got home and his girlfriend's daughter noticed that there were 6 fingers on the one hand holding the staff.  He went back and got it fixed, the changes aren't even noticeable.

Edit:
Another tattoo he has (something to look into) is a variation of the Canadian flag. The tattoo is made to look like he has 3 rips (lines torn, as if by animal claws) going down his forearm, and "inside" you can see the flag.


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Oct 2006)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> Question, Is it true that no one with tattoo's can get into JTF2 or CSOR?



As it is not mentioned in the recruiting CANFORGEN, I doubt it.


----------



## KevinB (23 Oct 2006)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> Question, Is it true that no one with tattoo's can get into JTF2 or CSOR?



 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:






No its not true


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (23 Oct 2006)

Add that to the list of myths perpatrated by Basic course staff, probably to discourage hasty drunken weekend leave mistakes.

And add me to the list of people that ask obviously stupid questions about JTF2  ;D


----------



## BushmasterBob (17 May 2007)

Little late here... but I just got an appointment booked to have the Germany coat of Arms Eagle scribbled on my back


----------



## mysteriousmind (18 May 2007)

ill get the army.ca logo tattooed (not sure yet were)

and ill get this on my left arm (near shoulder) with a phrase that goe like this *"Est Sularus Oth Mithas"*


----------



## steveyb4342 (18 May 2007)

Hey, about the whole blood type tattoo. My teacher says that one of her friends out west is in some kind of special army unit and he has to have his blood type tattooed on. Now I doubt it highly, but she insists that he has it and thats why. Just out of curiousity does anyone know if its a big thing in one of the regiments out there to get your blood type tattooed on you? Im betting if the story is true he just did it to look hardcore and hes prolly para or recce or something of the like. Ideas anyone?

                                                             Steve
PS: I like the maple leaf over the heart idea.


----------



## deedster (18 May 2007)

Have to reinforce this fact: that tattoo you are getting is *PERMANENT*, cover-up or not.  As far as I am concerned, it has to be meaningful.  I got my 1st one for my 40th birthday and it was the Irish Claddagh (because the whole story behind the symbol meant a lot to me).  I got 2 more after that (which I wish I hadn't) and recently got the Claddagh one re-worked to to incorporate a Celtic cross (another meaningful symbol to me) and it turned out very well, if I may say so myself.  Be VERY careful, I can't say this enough. * Think it through very carefully.*Just my 2 ¢
PS  If I make it into the CF I'm thinking the Lorne Scots crest would look pretty good...haven't figured out exactly where yet.  And if I don't, well, maybe the Army.ca logo would be an option (sorry Mike  )


----------



## George Wallace (18 May 2007)

Steve
I guess she isn't a "Bull Shyter", as the saying is that "You can't Bull Shyte a Bull Shyter".  So someone have very effectively pulled her leg and she didn't know it.   ;D


----------



## Yeoman (18 May 2007)

jebus
a post about the psycho x girlfriend in there. eesh. that's bloody old.
I've rocked yet one more army tattoo. been scratchin my head on getting the whole blood type thing. think I'm going to skip that though.
already looking at cheese grating to off of the arm. *so stupid*


----------



## steveyb4342 (18 May 2007)

George

hahaha well said my friend. I didnt think so, thats why I was wondering if it was a fad out there? Either way I didnt think she was right lol.

                             Steve


----------



## Mike Baker (18 May 2007)

And that lesson, Steve, is to never trust a teacher


----------



## Samsquanch (19 May 2007)

Having spent many hours in a tattoo shop watching my father work and having him work on me.... I can't believe the ideas people come in with. Sometimes it's funny watching them get told to go somewhere else. Most of the time the ideas are piss poor the location is horrible and it's usaully too small. 
Tattoos are for you as a individual don't ask your buddies what they think, don't ask strangers on army.ca what they think. 

If you want to know what to get on your skin for life from army.ca I'll tell you..... please get a big pink bunny with a heart outline on your butt. Then show everyone how cool you are. Don't worry Samsquanch from army.ca told you it'd be killer so it must be true.
Cheers bunnies for life


----------



## Yrys (17 Jun 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/17/us/17tattoo.html?em&ex=1182225600&en=99460f422021712c&ei=5087%0A



> BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. — Kelly Brannigan was suffering from a case of tattoo remorse.
> 
> Just a year ago, Ms. Brannigan, 24, who holds up Case No. 24 as one of the models on the NBC game show “Deal or No Deal,”
> had been full of hope when she and her fiancé had each other’s names tattooed across their inner wrists. But now, when she
> ...



rest of article on link


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2007)

*Ms. Brannigan of “Deal or No Deal” said she was happy to see the name of her former fiancé fading from her wrist. She said she had learned an important lesson: “I’m not going to get a tattoo of another guy’s name until I get married.”*

What an idiot.  :  Good thing her job isn't too hard.  Don't get _anyone's_ name tattooed unless it's your child(ren).


----------



## Yrys (17 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What an idiot.



My thought when I read it... Unless she plan to kill her husband if he live her, thus it will
be "tableau de chasse " .


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (17 Jun 2007)

ink that can be removed with one treatment? that will save people some money. Also it is very true that a tattoo that reflects who you are, or what you felt when you were 18, might look pretty stupid on a 40 or 50 year old. 

Tattoos should be something that is significant to you and which you put alot of thought into. Removal is crazy expensive, so make your choice count.  Words of wisdom we've seen in other threads, and will probably see alot more.


----------



## geo (17 Jun 2007)

Brat... 
Seeing the proverbial grizzled old gent with the old tattos looks ok.  Not sure how most people will take to granny with umpteen tattos - at lest that's my perspective.

While this new ink will provide the youth of today an oportunity to say..... whoops, possibly went too far, I agree with you that they should have thought about this a lot more before having it done.

Have come across a number of stgreet kids who have started getting their faces tattoed ..... thereby making themselves harder to approach & most defenitively impossible to employ.  For these kids, the eraseable ink will be a godsend... IMHO


----------



## adaminc (21 Jun 2007)

This is an article on snopes about how certain henna tattoo's can seriously effect your childrens health (I put it up for parents as I figured more children would want henna tattoo's than adults)

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/vanities/henna.asp


----------



## Wookilar (21 Jun 2007)

Like to add, it is ONLY the PPD-added *Black Henna* that you have to watch out for. The fully natural stuff is greenish. Black Henna is NOT traditional and has only been in use for a few years as the wearing of henna has grown in popularity in North America mainstream and our culture required more bang-for-their-buck.

You know, just a random angry thought (I've got a lot of those in my noggin right now): Why, if something has been in use for centuries, safely, do we have to f@@@ with it?

anyway, like adaminc says, watch for Black Henna, it's crap.

Wook

edit: just like the link adaminc posted lol read the whole post skippy.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Jun 2007)

From the hennapage site;

_See Health Canada's Rulings on Henna!  Canada has sensible legistation! Canada has made PPD "black henna" illegal and kept natural, traditional, safe henna legal, and defined the difference between the two!  Don't you wish your country had such a law outlawing what hurts people while protecting the ancient safe tradition of henna? Contact your legistators and show them Canada's ruling!_


http://www.hennapage.com/henna/ppd/









dileas

tess


----------



## Wookilar (21 Jun 2007)

But, I have seen Black Henna at certain types of retail outlets (didn't know it was illegal, thanks for that 48th, I'll be watching for it more often now) that have been in the news lately (re: black market toothpaste) and you can sometimes see it at county fairs and such. Watch for it and be informed.

note: all this info is from Mrs Wook who is a dermatological SME. The only henna's I've ever received came from hydraulic fluid  

Wook


----------



## RHFC_piper (21 Jun 2007)

My sister, PipersSister, and my wife, PipersWife, both do henna tattoos as a hobby. They both warn their clients about the dangers of black henna.
Here's a link to a page my sister made on the subject of black henna.

Here's a link to how henna works to stain skin (for those who are interested)

Black henna paste = BAD DATA.  You might as well brand the design on to your skin.


----------



## beach_bum (21 Jun 2007)

That's really scary stuff.  My oldest daughter LOVES getting henna designs at fairs etc.  I think we'll end that for now...... :-\


----------



## Wookilar (21 Jun 2007)

As does mine and 9er. It's very easy to spot. If the henna they are using is black, and I mean ink black, it's PPD. If it's green/brown (the boss lady says there are some orange-ish ones out there) it's probably good to go.

We've had them done in 5 different provinces (over probably a 5 -6 year period), from professional shops to craft fairs, never had to walk away, always been good stuff. Just something to watch for.

Wook


----------



## beach_bum (21 Jun 2007)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> As does mine and 9er. It's very easy to spot. If the henna they are using is black, and I mean ink black, it's PPD. If it's green/brown (the boss lady says there are some orange-ish ones out there) it's probably good to go.
> 
> We've had them done in 5 different provinces (over probably a 5 -6 year period), from professional shops to craft fairs, never had to walk away, always been good stuff. Just something to watch for.
> 
> Wook



Thanks for the info.  It's something I will watch for.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Jun 2007)

I believe the attraction to Black Henna is that it makes darker and longer-lasting designs.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Jun 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> I believe the attraction to Black Henna is that it makes darker and longer-lasting designs.



Oh ya,

Much longer lasting designs....

dileas

tess


----------



## Jaydub (20 Aug 2007)

I got this done to commemorate my crossing of the equator. Done 2005 in Auckland, NZ.

I have a couple more, but they're unrelated to the military.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (20 Aug 2007)

"I'm Neptune, God of the Sea! I sink ships and conjure up storms!"
"No, you're not. I am. And you know nothing of my work."

Haha, sorry I couldn't resist. Nice ink, man


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Aug 2007)

A Canadian Dream - scratched in while on course in Texas.


----------



## Nieghorn (21 Aug 2007)

Some good points made.  To sum up, from someone who's had over 12 hours and $1000 worth of tattoos...

- search for it / design it / create the concept yourself;  getting something you'll still love 30 years from now, and beyond, is born out of putting as much of 'you' in it as you can.

- once you've found that design, put it up on your mirror or something visable for a few months.  Look at it every day and consider whether it's right or needs changes.  (my recent one, posted below, was two years in the concept/design alone - love the final product!)

- do your research when choosing an artist.  Be sure of their cleanliness, ask about their procedure (asking 'vets' on what's the norm if it's your first), and even check with the health inspector if you're concerned.  

- on the topic of research, also have a look at the work of the artist who's going to tattoo you.  I had a trusted shop in my hometown, discovered my trusted artist had left, spent less than five minutes looking at the sub-standard work of the 'new guy' before walking out.  Don't just check the quality of lines, shading, colour fill, etc, but look for bumps.  My trusted artist said you can see bumps when someone has gone too deep, and fells a tattoo should look like it's drawn on with markers.  


If anyone is in the Ottawa area, I highly recommend 5 Cent Tattoos on Dalhousie.  http://www.fivecentstattoo.com/  I had Jimmy do the one below, and my friend who recommended them had Julian.  Both are amazing artists, on and off the skin.  I trusted Jimmy to draw this right on my leg from my ideas and sketches - was blown away by the final product as it was well beyond my expectations.  (apologies for the hairy legged, picture ... flash kind of belays how sharp the colour really is)


----------



## krustyrl (21 Aug 2007)

> 5 Cent Tattoos on Dalhousie




Wow, that is some awesome work with fantastic color and detail.

 I like the idea of a previous poster with the claw marks simulating torn skin with the   inside.
If anyone has something similar , I'd like to see a pic.


----------



## Shamrock (21 Aug 2007)

He must have spent hours tattooing in all those little reddish-white lines all over your leg


----------



## Trooper Hale (21 Aug 2007)

So your a fan of "The Saint" as well? That looks deadly mate, my idea at the moment is for something a little smaller on the inside of the ankle but of the same character. Theres something about that little stick figure and his halo thats really attractive for a tattoo


----------



## sgtdixon (21 Aug 2007)

Sitting at 4 Right Now and Some verycareful thought went into each one, well okay i wont fib, three were careful thought one wasn't so "careful"
Backs of my calves in olde english lettering is my clan motto "Veritas(left calf) Vincit(right calf)", to Remind me its my family that helped me to stand and become the man I am now

My Right Forearm is inked "FOREVER" with my last three right below the final R on my wrist as a tribute/commeration of Myself and 6 close friends who've known eachother for a decade plus now and are all now in the CF together, they all have the same on their arms with their l;ast 3 varying on each, it also reminds me they've always been there for me in one way or another and Ill always be the same for them

my chest is done with a curving scroll that reads  "Dulce Et Decorum Est, pro Patria Mori" As a Dedication to myself and My Country and the fierce pride i Have in this nation.

my only one that wasn't too well planned is a dashed line just above my elbow with script right above that reads "Elbow Deep", most people automatically assume Im some sort of deviant whos into weird sex acts, but after i give them my reasoning they see it differently, My two reasons are "If Im in it, be it shit or otherwise Im in Elbow Deep" as well as I own horses and sometimes ya gotta get in an' flip a foal so it a'int born backwards.

I have one final work in progress though, two 8 hr sittings back to back in September will be covering my back from belt to base of the neck with St Micheal floating off a battlefield carrying a smoking C6, and sporting shredded wings and a tattered shield, the background is the battlefield itself with a Herc in one corner dropping a stick of Jumpers (a dedication to all my Family and Friends who are/were Airborne) and a Scroll reading "Saint Micheal Protect me", as well the Archangels face is being fineline portrait worked off a photo of my Father, who even though laughs at my tattoos and thinks im nuts, has been the biggest influence in my life and guided me through many rough patches before and after i left home.



As Far as shops go, Make sure their Clean as all hell and you can trust the staff and have faith they can carry out your design to a T
If in Edmonton, stop by Urge 2 Tattoo on Jasper Avenue, Run by a good friend and former instr of mine John Faulds, great work outta his shop and all his artists are top notch.
In jasper, go to old mountain studios and see stella, incredible artist whos doing my backpiece, and quite clean.


Just my .50 tattoo addicted bits


----------



## Nieghorn (21 Aug 2007)

I'm not the biggest fan of the Saint, though did see a few episodes on repeat when I was a kid.  I first ran into Northampton Saints rugby team adapting that logo, and I liked the idea because I'm one of those rare 'goody two-shoes' rugby players who doesn't drink, doesn't sing the rude songs, and doesn't look for any biffo with the other team.     (I'm a Wasps fan, so changed the colours ... got that ages ago.)

When I got a bit older, I wanted to fill in the space around my leg and came up with the idea of a 'saints' theme, so drew two others for the the other sports that take up much of my time.  Canoeing is one, as you have seen, and mountain biking is the other ....







There's a lot of empty space around the rugby player right now, and I don't have a picture of it.  Now that I know how good this artist is, I'm going to get him to put in a set of goal posts and see what he thinks about a low-detailed section of a stadium/crowd in the background.  Hope to get that done in December.


----------



## Trooper Hale (22 Aug 2007)

Those are really awesome. I love them. You've really got me thinking now. 
Great stuff


----------



## Jaydub (22 Aug 2007)

Those are great, Nieghorn.
I'm not usually a huge fan of coloured Tattoos, but those are awesome!


----------



## Nieghorn (22 Aug 2007)

Cheers. 

Funnily enough, neither was I!  I went in with those saints drawn as they're shown, and thinking more along the lines of silhouetted trees, etc.  The artist said, "I like colour.  What would you think of some colour?"  ... described his ideas and I was sold.  Initially I was a little wary, but as it all came together I just kept saying 'wow .... wow'


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Aug 2007)

_Being the resident army.ca tattoo hater, I just had to post this_. 

http://www.thestar.com/News/GTA/article/248673

Aug 22, 2007 04:30 AM 
Carola Vyhnak 
Staff reporter

A $10 million class-action lawsuit has been launched against an Oshawa body art studio after thousands of people were urged to get tested for blood-borne diseases because they may have been exposed to dirty equipment.
The lawsuit against Longhorn Custom Bodyart Studio was filed in the Ontario Superior Court of Justice in Whitby Monday on behalf of Oshawa resident Kaleb Beaulieu, who received a tattoo at Longhorn in July. 

The action includes everyone who received a tattoo or body piercing between Nov. 17, 2006, and Aug. 1 of this year, when the studio's equipment sterilizer was alleged to have been malfunctioning on and off. 
Durham Region health authorities warned that possible use of non-sterile equipment could lead to transmission of HIV and hepatitis B and C and sent letters to 2,400 people, urging them to see a doctor and get blood tests. The 530 results that have come back so far were all negative, said spokesperson Glendene Collins.

Beaulieu, a mechanic in his 20s who had a lion's face tattooed on his forearm, said he's worried about his test results. "It is always in the back of my mind that I might have a disease," he said in a statement through his lawyer. Beaulieu expects to get his hepatitis results in a week but says conclusive tests for HIV will take six months.
Longhorn, which has been in business 16 years, was closed Aug. 1 by health inspectors for eight days after a routine visit revealed the machine used to sterilize multi-use instruments hadn't been working properly. The machine has since passed daily tests ordered by the health department, Collins said. The studio has been ordered to do bi-weekly tests for the next two years.

The statement of claim alleges negligence on the part of the studio and its owner, Hugh Towie. The sterilizer was being operated at lower than the required 132C, "such that Hepatitis B and C and HIV could have survived the steam treatment," the claim says.
The lawsuit still has to be certified by the court as a class action. None of the allegations have been proven in court. No statement of defence has been filed. 

Towie called the lawsuit a "crock." "There are no problems whatsoever and in July there were no problems either." When the shop reopened Aug. 9, Towie's wife Kim said a technician fixed the machine in July. "It was just a screw that needed adjustment. The temperature was supposed to reach 132 but it only got to 128."


----------



## armyvern (22 Aug 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> _Being the resident army.ca tattoo hater, I just had to post this_.



Hmmm, somehow I resemble that _residency_ remark!!   

I should, I guess (not), post up pics of mine just to drive you bonkers ...


----------



## Jaydub (22 Aug 2007)

Here are my other two...






This was my first one.  I got it on my 19th birthday, while living in Guelph, at a local shop of ill-repute.






This is my right calf. It was done in 2003 in Turkey by a female artist.


----------



## deedster (22 Aug 2007)

Jaydub...very nice!


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Aug 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> _Being the resident army.ca tattoo hater, I just had to post this_.



Meh,

Party pooper.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4024/post-187678.html#msg187678

Not all of the Mods are prudes, but I have to admit that tattoos DO NOT last forever.

'specially in our business.

dileas

tess


----------



## dangerboy (22 Aug 2007)

Tess, you still have 1/2 a tattoo and it looks better than the thunder chicken that some of the guys ended up with.


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Aug 2007)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Tess, you still have 1/2 a tattoo and it looks better than the thunder chicken that some of the guys ended up with.



Cheers brother!

Some of the others did end up with big fat aissed turkeys on their arm!

dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (22 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I should, I guess (not), post up pics of mine just to drive you bonkers ...



I'm tempted to post mine because I love to show them off.  But I think I will wait and see if the theme for the next photo contest is along the lines that it is being pushed in.


----------



## navymich (23 Aug 2007)

I've had some PMs from people that have seen my latest and suggest that I should post it.  So here it is:


----------



## Jaydub (23 Aug 2007)

Wicked cool!  8)


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2007)

Airmich.... nice... anything on the flip side or are you unbalanced?


----------



## navymich (24 Aug 2007)

Thanks geo!  Any unbalancing is countered by the weight of my anchor tat.  That was my first and is in an undisclosed location!  My 2nd was the sun (upper back).  The symbol is Leo.  Which led to the thought for my 3rd, the Lion, which is on my lower back.  Which gave me the idea for the maple leaf arm one.


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2007)

Ooooh... pretty!

Real nice looking cat BTW


----------



## armyvern (24 Aug 2007)

All right,

Here's one for you. Is it close enough to the AF symbol to qualify??


----------



## Greymatters (26 Aug 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> http://www.thestar.com/News/GTA/article/248673
> Aug 22, 2007 04:30 AM
> A $10 million class-action lawsuit has been launched against an Oshawa body art studio....



There must be another angle to this story.  Is the tattoo shop owner a secret millionaire who could actually pay this sum?  People dont launch these kind of actions unless they have a particular agenda to achieve...


----------



## gt102 (27 Aug 2007)

Just got inked this past Saterday at Atomica Tattoo of Hamilton, for those in the Hamilton Area it's on the same block as the JFA.

It is currently a WIP as I've only gone through one session. The rest will be completed once this current inking is healed up.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 Aug 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> _Being the resident army.ca tattoo hater, I just had to post this_.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/News/GTA/article/248673
> 
> ...



Hey I think I registered my curmudgeon tendencies toward tattoos well before you did!, albeit in another post. Yeah, yeah I know I'm swimming upstream too.....young ladies (er women) considering tattoos...keep two things in mind
1. The tattoo you think will look really cool on your lower back (God only knows why) may hinder your ability to receive an epidural (anaesthesia) when you are in hard labour and begging for drugs to ease your pain.....my wife is an Operating Room nurse and she knows of which she speaks.
2. Tattoes on your upper body which are visible when in formal gowns...such as you wear for weddings (yours for instance) might look cool in the bar on a Saturday night  when you're errr younger, but don't look quite the same on more formal occasions. If you don't care that's cool but some folks live to regret. Of course I understand there is make up now to cover up mistakes and embarrassing sentiments...ask Angelina Jolie.

And lest I get accused of being sexist I'm equally unimpressed with male body art and piercings too....health.welfare and regrets are among the reasons for that too. ..but who cares?? It's your body!


----------



## armyvern (27 Aug 2007)

Guess it wouldn't be good to post up a pic of my belly button the eh??  8)

But, if I had a bank account like Angelina Jolie ... whooooo!! I'd be migrating to the land of coconuts (and could get lipo, laser, chest, etc etc).


----------



## PiperDown (27 Aug 2007)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Just got inked this past Saterday at Atomica Tattoo of Hamilton, for those in the Hamilton Area it's on the same block as the JFA.
> 
> It is currently a WIP as I've only gone through one session. The rest will be completed once this current inking is healed up.



Nice Tat.. however, the piper on your arm has their drones on the wrong shoulder, and the hands are reversed.. (I hope the pic you took is in a mirror)
The one from the graphic looks wicked !


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2007)

PiperDown said:
			
		

> Nice Tat.. however, the piper on your arm has their drones on the wrong shoulder, and the hands are reversed.. (I hope the pic you took is in a mirror)



Then that would mean that the lettering on his T-shirt is all backwards.....  ;D


----------



## PiperDown (27 Aug 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Then that would mean that the lettering on his T-shirt is all backwards.....  ;D



LOL.. I didnt even notice the shirt.
I guess the lesson here is to make sure your tattoo is correct before the ink starts to touch your skin.

Sorry "the crow" I didnt mean to rain on your parade.. The tat is still cool, just unfortunate.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Aug 2007)

PiperDown said:
			
		

> LOL.. I didnt even notice the shirt.
> I guess the lesson here is to make sure your tattoo is correct before the ink starts to touch your skin.
> 
> Sorry "the crow" I didnt mean to rain on your parade.. The tat is still cool, just unfortunate.




Crow,

Phenomenal Tat.

You know, I had too many people tell me that that my tat was wrong.

You see I got mine on my right arm, just like you.  It was my cap badge;







As you can see it faces the left, so I did not do what you did to have the image face the centre.

Everyone told me it was wrong, and I disgraced the regiment and incurred bad luck.  I said the falcon was watching my back, and they all laughed.

Well In 1994 I proved them wrong, after seven gunshot wounds to the upper body (Four to my head) my falcon did me proud!

This is what was left of the tattoo that was shot off that night, I think I proved my point.






Carry on and I will say Albain Gu Brath to you,

dileas

tess


----------



## gt102 (28 Aug 2007)

PiperDown said:
			
		

> Nice Tat.. however, the piper on your arm has their drones on the wrong shoulder, and the hands are reversed.. (I hope the pic you took is in a mirror)
> The one from the graphic looks wicked !



Ahh, yes. I had that one covered! haha

After a discussion with my tattoo artist I decided upon getting it done like this. This is *not* a mistake I wanted it on my right arm... The tattoo wouldn't have the same effect (in my mind) if I had it the other way (the piper would be retreating!) and decided upon just simply reversing the image.

I've already heard a groan or two from some Argyll Pipers  ;D

The only detail I have to look out for is the spelling of my family name before it goes on! haha!

edit: after re-reading this...

Okay, it is still a mistake, but it is a deliberate mistake that I am aware of  :warstory:

PS... It's Crow*E* people.. >.>


----------



## Shamrock (28 Aug 2007)

Just say he's a left-handed piper.  Or that your great grandpa (Godresthissoul) piped that way during WWI.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (28 Aug 2007)

regimental tattoo's and stuff are a great way to show loyalty, esprit corps's etc but think of the long term. In a serious situation, bound and under the bright lights..there's no denying who you are affiliated with when it's on your arm in Blue, gold and black (go RCR). How about something in and art form you like that has colouring and subtle references to your affiliation.

Ie, for a Royal Canadian, something with 8 point stars instead of regular stars, battle standards in regimental colour, that kind of thing.

That's what I plan on. I have many bad tattoo's from Al the Butcher in London that need to be covered, I'd like to get both arms sleeved in an Asian scheme with subtle reference to that I hold close to heart.

On the topic of bad tattoo's, I still don't know why I kept going back to that guy, did I really think the second or third he did on me would be better than the first?


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2007)

Tess,

Glad that eagle is still watching your back bud.

Dileas.

Vern


----------



## c_canuk (30 Aug 2007)

I came up with this concept that I'm going to have put just below my shoulder on my left  upper arm once the artist is done with it if I like what he's done... this will be my first.

EDIT: To make sense


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2008)

Check out this one I made, I want to get it soon. ;D


(hope this is the right spot...)


----------



## Yrys (4 Mar 2008)

> "Mike,
> 
> You were right"
> 
> -Bobbitt



Careful...

Maybe Mike will retired his paroles if you got that tat...


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Careful...
> 
> Maybe Mike will retired his paroles if you got that tat...


 :blotto: Well I like it myself. ;D


----------



## GUNS (4 Mar 2008)

Mike, if you are serious about getting a tattoo. I think you should take two or three years to think on it.

I have tattoos, which I don't regret getting. As a father of three, it was very hard for me to convince my kids that tattoos are a life long commitment.

You are still young so give it some thought.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2008)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Mike, if you are serious about getting a tattoo. I think you should take two or three years to think on it.
> 
> I have tattoos, which I don't regret getting. As a father of three, it was very hard for me to convince my kids that tattoos are a life long commitment.
> 
> You are still young so give it some thought.


Oh yeah, I know. Something that will be on my arm for life has to be something I really want. This, however, is something I do want.


----------



## GUNS (4 Mar 2008)

Mike, you don't need a tattoo to let others know that you are from NL.

If you talk like a Newfoundlander.
If you walk like a Newfoundlander.
If you look like a Newfoundlander.
Then you must be a Newfoundlander. ;D :warstory:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Mar 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Check out this one I made, I want to get it soon. ;D
> 
> 
> (hope this is the right spot...)


get ready for people asking you what part of Italy or Ireland your from,   cause all us with tats know the colour never stays true. Especially red and pink.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2008)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Mike, you don't need a tattoo to let others know that you are from NL.
> 
> If you talk like a Newfoundlander.
> If you walk like a Newfoundlander.
> ...


 



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> get ready for people asking you what part of Italy or Ireland your from,   cause all us with tats know the colour never stays true. Especially red and pink.


Sadly, I never thought about that. Food for thought....


Thanks Guys
Baker


----------



## Yrys (4 Mar 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> cause all us with tats know the colour never stays true. Especially red and pink.



What about green or purple ?


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2008)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4024/post-608268.html#msg608268

Prime example how a magnificent falcon, has turned into a fat chicken....

No offence Mike, but I think your tat will go from looking like NFLD to a bad colorful copy of Gorbachev's birth mark on yer arm.

Save yoru money and get a nice hardrive for the compuer.

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Mar 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4024/post-608268.html#msg608268
> 
> Prime example how a magnificent falcon, has turned into a fat chicken....
> 
> ...


That was a nice falcon indeed. 

Never thought a tat could turn into Gorbies birth mark though 


Baker


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> That was a nice falcon indeed.
> 
> Never thought a tat could turn into Gorbies birth mark though
> 
> ...



Ah yes, a majestic falcon it was, until he tasted the golden nectar.....

Than bam, all big and chubby.  Might as well got a grizzly bear on my arm, then I can be like snoop dog and call him huggy bear!

dileas

tess


----------



## Pte.Butt (4 Mar 2008)

Here is a tattoo I drew up one day, I can't take full credit for it though, as I have seen a similar drawing somewhere on the interwebz. The Army cross swords and ID tags where my idea though. I am not so sure I want to get this as a body feature, but hey I like the drawing. I will sit on this one, I would love to have it, possibly on the left side of my chest or abdomen, but this thing is permanent.
EDIT: The blacked out text on the lower ID Tag is soposed to be my SN.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2008)

With a little detailing, such as more shadow (and colour obviously you meant that), a bit more 3 ding, and that would be a very nice piece.

Very good.

dileas

tess


----------



## Pte.Butt (4 Mar 2008)

Why thank you  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Mar 2008)

ButtA said:
			
		

> Why thank you  ;D



The cool thing is it would look very nice, with a little realism added, however it has some space to add names, Service number, motto what ever you wanted.

Again, good on ya.

dileas

tess


----------



## gt102 (5 Mar 2008)

I got a PM asking about my little icon picture to the side. It is indeed a lip tattoo. It's a simplified Diamond.

Here's a larger picture.


----------



## deej96 (5 Mar 2008)

haha thank


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Mar 2008)

Yeah I really like Butt's too, Tess.


----------



## siege (5 Mar 2008)

this is my tattoo I got for my mom when she had breat cancer


----------



## deedster (5 Mar 2008)

siege
That's awesome.  !st of all it's meaningful (no. 1 rule in my TAT book) and 2nd of all, really well done.  Looks great!


----------



## ProPatria031 (8 Mar 2008)

OK folks lets see them. Take a picture of a military related tattoo and post it with a brief reason why you got the tattoo, and what it means to you.

Mine is Pro Patria (Ya Ya laugh it up guys) which is Latin meaning "For Country". I got because its the compilation of the reasons why I signed up to serve my country (I know it sounds kinda cheesdickish but I have my reasons). I got it a little sooner then I wanted to but I'm still happy with it none the less.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (8 Mar 2008)

Nice tattoo.I dont think I've seen someone with Pro patria tattooed on em before ;D

How long that take 2 hr's?


----------



## ProPatria031 (9 Mar 2008)

It took 3ish hrs and $340. the most painful bit was across the spine LOL


----------



## X-mo-1979 (9 Mar 2008)

Where did you get it done at?

I got 2 from the wisards den,tried to get my third there but they were booked solid for like 3 months...and I didnt have time!!
So I went to dog house ink in pembroke,excellent work there as well.

340 aint bad either.

Nice shading from what I can tell.


----------



## ProPatria031 (9 Mar 2008)

New World if I can remember correctly, its right in front of G'days in Pembroke. that tattoo was a walk in to!


----------



## armyvern (9 Mar 2008)

ProPatria031 said:
			
		

> It took 3ish hrs and $340. the most painful bit was across the spine LOL



Geez, I kind of enjoyed it when they finally got to my spine ...  ;D


I was already numb & thus didn't feel a thing.


----------



## geo (9 Mar 2008)

Vern, mistress of pain


----------



## Yrys (9 Mar 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> mistress of pain



Speaking of pain, which placeS are the less painfull for a tat ?


Add : S


----------



## X-mo-1979 (9 Mar 2008)

I found the upper arm the best so far.

Across chest from collar bone to collar bone really stings.That was my last one.


----------



## axeman (9 Mar 2008)

The places that are less painfull to tattoo have lots of muscle and ot many nerves , generally arms legs  .BUT if you get complete wraps around them if you get to the armpit / kneebend areas . One of my most painfull one was my Scottish thistle on my leg . its right over a nerve bundle .


----------



## Yeoman (9 Mar 2008)

next shall be the olympic rings with MAG underneath. right arm like Mark.


----------



## gt102 (9 Mar 2008)

Lip didnt hurt at all.

My arm only hurt when it came close to the armpit.


----------



## ProPatria031 (9 Mar 2008)

thats pretty sweet, what is it ? lol


----------



## Yrys (9 Mar 2008)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4024/post-683456.html#msg683456


----------



## ProPatria031 (9 Mar 2008)

thanks it's a good pick. its pretty sweet, I know I couldn't bare the pain to get one there LOL


----------



## Yrys (9 Mar 2008)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Lip didnt hurt at all.


----------



## gt102 (9 Mar 2008)

Good call Yrys.  ;D

Yeah, it honestly felt like I was just biting my lip lightly for about half an hour. The only thing I hated about the lip tattoo is that my teeth were black for the night and I couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## siege (10 Mar 2008)

i bled like nobodys buisness, the guy said he'd never seen that before


----------



## Burrows (10 Mar 2008)

siege said:
			
		

> i bled like nobodys buisness, the guy said he'd never seen that before



"I've never seen that before!"  ~Jim, One hour of job experience.


----------



## MedTechStudent (11 Mar 2008)

Tattoos are cool ways to remember important parts or times of your life.  I have 4, they are all under a t-shirt and no one has to look at them if they don't want to.  If you get a tattoo I think it SHOULD be to reflect on a specific person, event, time, ect.  At the same time, its fine to get some random design on you if you really like the look and colour, and can live with having that wierd star thingy on you for life.  

The WORST thing is when people get a random tattoo, then TRY to think of a bull**** excuse or reason as to WHY they got it.  Just admit that it means nothing and you liked the design and nothing more lol.  We are all big enough to accept it.  

Get a tattoo if you want one, they are great!

ps.  all those people that say "when your old and wrinkled you will regret that"      <----stupid because, there will be THOUSANDS of old people "regretting it", you won't be alone, and it will be a cool conversation starter while you sit on a park bench with other old people feeding the ducks in the pond


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Mar 2008)

Tatoos are great BUT a word or two of advice:

Make sure the artist/studio is reputable and sanitary;
Don't tattoo your hands or neck. I believe that tattoos on the hands or neck is forbidden in the CF;
Make sure you know what the tattoo is about. Swastikas or twin lightning bolts are frowned upon, as are winged deaths heads that have been popularized by a certain motorcycle "club".

My tattoos are skulls. One is a Skull in a WWII German Helmet that has sprouted wings., the other is a black ink skull of a Mongol or a Hun.
BTW, I've 50 and had these tattoos sicne I was 23 and never ever regretted getting them.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (11 Mar 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> The WORST thing is when people get a random tattoo, then TRY to think of a bull**** excuse or reason as to WHY they got it.  Just admit that it means nothing and you liked the design and nothing more lol.  We are all big enough to accept it.



Sounds like someone else says "Give me a freakin break" when your watching Miami ink and a person gets a tribal band to REPERSENT CHANGES IN MY LIFE,or A NEW START. : Piss off. A fish somehow represents a drug addiction?

Everyone of my tattoo's are different.To a point where the tattoo artist said "I haven't even heard of that before" and done research to find out what he was writing on my body.

Anyone else read "Savage" magazine?One of my favorite.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Mar 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Don't tattoo your hands or neck. I believe that tattoos on the hands or neck is forbidden in the CF;



As posted from regs in other threads, hands are fine as it stands.

As of April 1 2004, nothing on chest that can be seen wearing an open-collared shirt or neck and up.


----------



## Shamrock (11 Mar 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Don't tattoo your hands or neck. I believe that tattoos on the hands or neck is forbidden in the CF;



That'd make a lot of get out of jail free tats unlawful.


----------



## Pte.Butt (11 Mar 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> That'd make a lot of get out of jail free tats unlawful.



  I was told tattoo's are band on the hands because some members of the CAR had ''F@#$ YOU'' conveniently tattooed across the side of their hands, for when they gave an officer the good'ol _high five _. I have no clue, if this is legit or not.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Mar 2008)

ButtA said:
			
		

> I was told tattoo's are band on the hands because some members of the CAR had ''F@#$ YOU'' conveniently tattooed across the side of their hands, for when they gave an officer the good'ol _high five _. I have no clue, if this is legit or not.



It is NOT legit. I will once again post the quote of the Regs. While you can't get "F@#$ YOU" tattooed, you can have some on your hands. And I've heard the same tale accredited to the Brit Paras. I'm gonna call that one a Military Urban Myth, probably while someone did do it, you wouldn't be able to track down the source.



> 9. Body Tattoos and Body-Piercing.
> Members shall not acquire visible tattoos that could
> be deemed to be offensive (e.g., pornographic,
> blasphemous, racist) or otherwise reflect discredit on
> ...



http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/Downloads/cfp265.pdf


----------



## Pte.Butt (11 Mar 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> It is NOT legit. I will once again post the quote of the Regs. While you can't get "F@#$ YOU" tattooed, you can have some on your hands
> 
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/Downloads/cfp265.pdf



Seen   Thanks.


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 Mar 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone else says "Give me a freakin break" when your watching Miami ink and a person gets a tribal band to REPERSENT CHANGES IN MY LIFE,or A NEW START. : Piss off. A fish somehow represents a drug addiction?



Lol, correct, nothing worse that people trying to justify their nautical stars.  I would know, I have one, i thought it looked nice, its on my side.  No it does not represent my grandmothers ever enduring strength while dying from a mysterious ailment or disease that only House could solve.

HATE IT!  :rofl:


----------



## TN2IC (12 Mar 2008)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Mike, you don't need a tattoo to let others know that you are from NL.
> 
> If you talk like a Newfoundlander.
> If you walk like a Newfoundlander.
> ...



I don't know... I have seen some Western (Ont) folks think that Newfie and Cape Breton are the same!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (12 Mar 2008)

My newfoundland republic tattoo.

Many people ask me if it's the italian flag.


----------



## WrenchBender (25 Mar 2008)

<-----  My latest piece of work

WrenchBender


----------



## armyvern (26 Mar 2008)

I don't suspect that they'll be grilling you about it. Yours seems quite tame compared to some I've seen.

But, if they DO ask ... I wouldn't be telling them the story below because then you'd be hearing about it for sure (to no end, the entire CF would know in approx 1 week)!!


----------



## davidk (26 Mar 2008)

Why would you expect to get grilled for it? It's not against regs, and I'm sure more than one instructor out there has large tattoos...


----------



## deej96 (14 Oct 2008)

I'm not going to lie, I haven't looked through ALL the pages on tattoos mainly because that would take forever, but I was wondering about how strict these rules are.  They say something to the effect that no tattoos are to be visible on the neck or head when wearing a loose-collared shirt, but I've seen a picture of a Canadian soldier with a maple leaf tattoo clearly visible on the back of her neck.  It is, however, small and definitely not discriminatory.  Is there an exception to patriotic tattoos?  

This is the link to the picture I'm referring to.  http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/00XocSi1jGgNt/610x.jpg


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Oct 2008)

deej96 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to lie, I haven't looked through ALL the pages on tattoos mainly because that would take forever,  . . .



And this is why some members get testy when they are expected to answer the same questions over and over again.  If it's not worth your effort, why is it worth ours?




			
				deej96 said:
			
		

> Is there an exception to patriotic tattoos?



There's an exception for tattoos done before the rules were rewritten.


----------



## deej96 (14 Oct 2008)

> And this is why some members get testy when they are expected to answer the same questions over and over again.  If it's not worth your effort, why is it worth ours?



You're right.  But I said I didn't look at all the pages, I did, however, do a search within the topic for "neck tattoos", "rules", and stuff like that where posts related to what I was looking for would've been found...I didn't find the answers I was looking for.  



> There's an exception for tattoos done before the rules were rewritten.



How can the CF tell when the tattoo's have been done?  Over time they do expand with the skin, but it could've been done a few months before the rewrite of the rules and still look pretty new...


----------



## Niteshade (14 Oct 2008)

I think it is more about if you had them done before/after you joining, as well as the institution of the new rule...

IE:
If you had a prohibited tattoo done before enrolling, but after the rule, then it is acceptable. The rule cannot apply to a civilian...
If you had the work done after enrolling, but before the rule, then it too is acceptable. Cannot undo a tattoo (well, with exceptions)
If you had the work done after enrolling, and after the rule, then you could have a problem.

How would they know? Because they take inventory of your ink (or at least I was) during my enrollment interview. 

That's just my guess using simple common sense.

Nites


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2008)

I have four tattoos. I'm 51 and I love em all. My recent addition is a Spartan Helmet with the words "Never Shall I Fail My Brothers". It's on my left forearm. Anyone that don't like..... ;D


----------



## Run away gun (14 Oct 2008)

deej96 said:
			
		

> How can the CF tell when the tattoo's have been done?  Over time they do expand with the skin, but it could've been done a few months before the rewrite of the rules and still look pretty new...



If you show up on monday morning for roll call, with a rainbow on your neck that wasn't there friday, chances are you will be having a chat with the Sgt-Major. When you see see and work with the same people everyday, things like that will just stick out.


----------



## RHFC_piper (14 Oct 2008)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> How would they know? Because they take inventory of your ink (or at least I was) during my enrollment interview.



Well.. Another method, and perhaps this is just something done in my neck of the woods;  every time I get a new tattoo, I have to report it to the MO. But I see the MO every 3 months or so for follow-up appointments, so I guess it's easier for this method to be enforced.   
Is this common for the Big R, or is this just a strange 31 CBG thing (or more specifically, a 'me' thing)?
It seems like a good plan though; having the MO updated when ever anything changes physically (like tattoos)... even just to peg any possible methods of infection, etc.

And on a personal note, I've gotten 2 new tattoos since tour (had 3 before) and am now working one into a sleeve...  I have read the regs and am following them closely; no tats above the collar or below the cuff... so, I marked my collar line and am getting a 3/4 sleeve (I'll post pics when complete).  ;D


I once heard a dirty rumour, when I started recruiting (and, yes, I know rumours are just hearsay), that recruiters were being advised/encouraged to "council away/out" potential recruits with offensive tattoos (or any tattoos above the collar and below the cuffs).  I've personally never, in my short time as a unit recruiter, come across the situation, and have never been advised to do this; I'm just wondering if anyone had heard anything to this affect?


----------



## MikeL (14 Oct 2008)

Right now I have a black Maple Leaf with Pro Patria above it on the right side of my chest.  Got it done back in Febuary'ish? A few weeks before I left for tour anyways.   Next I plan on getting St Michael's prayer going down the right side of my torso.



			
				RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Is this common for the Big R, or is this just a strange 31 CBG thing (or more specifically, a 'me' thing)?



Never heard anything in regards too reporting tattoos to a MO.


----------



## davidk (14 Oct 2008)

I remember reading something about a former British soldier and member of the Parachute Regiment who got a tattoo on his neck while on tour, got out, found out civvy life wasn't for him, tried to get back in, and was denied because of the tattoo showing above the collar. A rule is a rule.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Oct 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> I remember reading something about a former British soldier and member of the Parachute Regiment who got a tattoo on his neck while on tour, got out, found out civvy life wasn't for him, tried to get back in, and was denied because of the tattoo showing above the collar. A rule is a rule.



Way back when in the Paras it was quite fashionable (for some) to have a dotted line tattooed across your neck below the Adam's apple with the inscription 'Cut Here'. I believe that when someone tried to actually follow up on that invitation with a clasp knife on one guy, the practise was banned. Thank goodness... it looked ridiculous. Visible tattoos like that also attracted alot of unwanted attention from the local 'Pond Life' when on patrol in Northern Ireland, or from the interrogators on R to I exercises, and I'm sure that the owners regretted them deeply at times.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Oct 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I once heard a dirty rumour, when I started recruiting (and, yes, I know rumours are just hearsay), that recruiters were being advised/encouraged to "council away/out" potential recruits with offensive tattoos (or any tattoos above the collar and below the cuffs).  I've personally never, in my short time as a unit recruiter, come across the situation, and have never been advised to do this; I'm just wondering if anyone had heard anything to this affect?



If you have DIN access there is a policy located in the Recruiting group site, for recruiters on how to deal with potenial applicants with tattoos (specifically the no visible tats on the head/neck).


----------



## RHFC_piper (16 Oct 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> If you have DIN access there is a policy located in the Recruiting group site, for recruiters on how to deal with potenial applicants with tattoos (specifically the no visible tats on the head/neck).



I can't remember exactly where I heard it, but there is a significant chance I may have read it there...  I'll have to look for that when I'm back in the office.
Either way, I've never had to deal with that situation... Just lot of piercings, hair cuts and junk like that... which are easy to deal with since they're not as permanent.


----------



## MikeL (23 Oct 2008)

St Michael's tattoo is now done.. an yea last time I ever get a tattoo over my ribs.


----------



## stealthylizard (23 Oct 2008)

I went through BMQ and BIQ with a few people that had visible tattoos, on the neck, throat, and hands, but they weren't offensive.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Oct 2008)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> I went through BMQ and BIQ with a few people that had visible tattoos, on the neck, throat, and hands, but they weren't offensive.



Tattoo's visible on the hands/arms, as has been stated REPEATEDLY are fine (so long as they aren't offensive).  If you went on BMQ/BIQ prior to the change in April 04, then neck/throat are fine as well.  As well CFRG Recruiting Directive 02/08 (DIN link for those who are interested and have access ftp://borden.mil.ca/cfrg/Bilingual%20Messages/directives/RD_02_08.doc), states that potenial applicants who have visible tattoos above the collar (except on the face), that aren't offensive will be permitted to enroll in CF.  From reading the directive it appears that this had been an unwritten policy, after 04, while the lawyers and senior people worked out the kinks.  The policy became effective in Jan/08.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Apr 2009)

Ran across this pic tonight and thought it might make an interesting topic.







A Canadian soldier from the 1st battalion Royal 22nd Regiment C company 7th platoon of the NATO-led coalition shows a tattoo of his regiment on his fingers in Ma'sum Ghar base in Kandahar province, southern Afghanistan, April 10, 2009.


----------



## benny88 (10 Apr 2009)

Live round hanging from the ID discs? Really?


----------



## JBoyd (10 Apr 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Live round hanging from the ID discs? Really?



Can't you tell from his belly rocker tattoo.. he's 'Hard Core'    :


----------



## aesop081 (10 Apr 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Can't you tell from his belly rocker tattoo.. he's 'Hard Core'    :



He's there....you're back here......stupid tatoos or not, hes one up on you.


----------



## JBoyd (10 Apr 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> He's there....you're back here......stupid tatoos or not, hes one up on you.



Quite true


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Apr 2009)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Ran across this pic tonight and thought it might make an interesting topic.



Good Gawd!

Cool ball rd.

(EDITed for my own stupidity - thought that lower tatt said ACDC, ha!) - Get some f*cken glasses Wesley!

Tatts don't wash off, and fore the record I have three.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## FastEddy (11 Apr 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Good Gawd!
> 
> Cool ball rd.
> 
> ...



Yup you got that right, but sometimes I'll bet they wished they did.

My Partner and I were on AWOL patrol in Montreal and were questioning a Suspect who denied being .......... of the VanDoo's, finally my Partner smiled and lifted the Chaps left hand up to eye level, guess what was Tat'd on his knuckles, yes R 22 R. 

Cheers.


----------



## geo (11 Apr 2009)

Well, I hope he continues to like his tattoos as he grows older...

Wonder what all those chest tatts will look like with another 30 or 40 Lbs added on.


----------



## Burrows (11 Apr 2009)

If I was going to get a tattoo that could change when I get old and fat I'd make sure it could be like one of those MAD Magazine foldables.


----------



## JBoyd (11 Apr 2009)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> If I was going to get a tattoo that could change when I get old and fat I'd make sure it could be like one of those MAD Magazine foldables.



I have heard of some people who have had one tattooed on their back between their shoulder blades, so that when they pull their shoulder blades together it closes...


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2009)

Some tattoos are body art, some are a sign.


----------



## JBoyd (11 Apr 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Some tattoos are body art, some are a sign.



LOL I can agree with you there.. 

http://newslite.tv/2008/10/08/tats-him-dumb-criminal-nicked.html

I have also read about other idiots who have been caught on security tape with their name, DOB, SSN/SIN tattooed on the back of their neck.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Apr 2009)

Ahhhhh......Hello Kitty......ain't that cute!!! ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Apr 2009)

Seems to be widespread amongst the Vandoo  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2009)

The Vandoo jail-house tat gang.    :


----------



## ballz (11 Apr 2009)

Is it just me or does it look like the third fist from the left is missing an arm


----------



## [RICE] (11 Apr 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does it look like the third fist from the left is missing an arm



I think the owner of that hand is behind the guy on the far right, but I did think that at first.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Apr 2009)

He didn't want to show that hand because it had "OZZY" on it....


----------



## RetiredRoyal (19 Apr 2009)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Seems to be widespread amongst the Vandoo  ;D



hmm..think theres a dress reg about that one...if i remember right, the 1CDO guys used to tat something on their hands too....

I'm fully sleeved and have back piece that goes from my shoulders and neck, just below my collar line down to the bottom of my butt cheeks...i only get strange looks in the shower..that could be the prince albert though.. who knows.


----------



## Run away gun (19 Apr 2009)

You can still get tattoos on the hands as long as they are not offensive.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Apr 2009)

Today it is just so easy to offend.

Seems like such a dumb idea........in the long term.  I have even more problems, however, trying to  figure out body piercings and why any one would get into self-mutilation on an even grander scale........but that is just me.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Apr 2009)

Guy in my regiment is getting a full sleeve done right now, by what I must say is the most amazing tattoo artist I have ever seen.  The colouring and shading is phenomenal, makes my last tattoo look like amateur work, and its not, I am very very jealous, cause I can't afford what this guy charges (at least until after tour ;D)


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 May 2009)

Tattoo advice.

How To Actually Get A Decent Tattoo (or At Least, Not Get A Bad One)



> I can't tell you what you want. Your friends can't tell you what you want. The artist cannot tell you what you want. Only you know what means enough to you to put on your body for the rest of your life - and it's VERY important you realize that's what you're doing. You're putting an external avatar representing you on your body for the rest of your life. Don't count on being able to get it removed - removal is tricky, and doesn't work on all people.
> 
> Take your time. And I don't mean a few hours to look through art books - take a few weeks or even months to plan out your piece. This is going on your body FOR. EV. ER.





> Do NOT Bargain Shop. I can't emphasize this enough - price, while important, should not be your determining factor.





> If You Can Afford It, Go To A Named / Known Artist.



Read the whole article if you're thinking about a tattoo.


----------



## Gary D. in SK (15 May 2009)

Tell me about it :  I gave the guy a sketch of what I wanted, ignorantly and naively expecting a professional tattoo artist to grasp that concept.  What I have now is an EXACT reproduction of that sketch!  One of these days I'll get some work done over it and make it look better, but I've been saying that since '92.


----------



## GAP (15 May 2009)

You young fellows thinking of getting a tattoo should seriously consider insisting on the new inks....they can actually be broken up by the lasers, thus the tattoo can be removed at a later date....


----------



## Journeyman (16 May 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> You young fellows thinking of getting a tattoo should seriously consider insisting on the new inks....they can actually be broken up by the lasers, thus the tattoo can be removed at a later date....



First off, who thinks of subsequent removal when getting a tattoo? I'm guessing, no one.

And from personal experience...laser still doesn't remove green ink. 
Evidence, in the form of what's left of a lovely Ft Hood/Killeen Texas scorpion tattoo (after $1000 of laser) will likely be available for viewing at the Ottawa M&G


Seeing any other tattoos will cost you beer


----------



## BlueJingo (22 May 2009)

I'm sorry but i'm by no means an expert...but isn't it written somewhere that no tattoos above the collar (i.e. neck/face...other than perm. makeup?) i'm not sure about the hand rule... can someone clarify?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2009)

BlueJingo said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but i'm by no means an expert...but isn't it written somewhere that no tattoos above the collar (i.e. neck/face...other than perm. makeup?) i'm not sure about the hand rule... can someone clarify?



Go back and read amongst the previous 18 pages. You'll find your answers there.


----------



## Conscript (28 Aug 2009)

GIJANE said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure if you do get a visible one it can't be offensive..you know like naked chicks or something  :
> 
> Jane



How about a scantily clad pin up girl? haha


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 Aug 2009)

To add:
Although the regulation is there for tattoo's around neck and hands I can say from what I have seen it is not enforced.At all.Plenty of fresh tattoo's extending onto the hands around.From MP's (one pulled me over to tell me about my light the other night)with fresh tats all down his arm to thumb,lots of guys in the combat arms with the classic unit tattoo on the fleshy part of the hand between index and thumb.I have seen tons of it.

It is a ignored rule.


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Aug 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> To add:
> Although the regulation is there for tattoo's around neck and hands I can say from what I have seen it is not enforced.At all.Plenty of fresh tattoo's extending onto the hands around.From MP's (one pulled me over to tell me about my light the other night)with fresh tats all down his arm to thumb,lots of guys in the combat arms with the classic unit tattoo on the fleshy part of the hand between index and thumb.I have seen tons of it.
> 
> It is a ignored rule.



Because there is no rule/regulation/order/directive etc. prohibiting visible tattoos on the arms/hands, other than they can't be "offensive" (racist/sexist etc).


----------



## dangerboy (28 Aug 2009)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Because there is no rule/regulation/order/directive etc. prohibiting visible tattoos on the arms/hands, other than they can't be "offensive" (racist/sexist etc).


 From the dress manual, A-AD-265-000/AG-001, CANADIAN FORCES DRESS
INSTRUCTIONS

9A. As of April 1st, 2004, members are not to
acquire any tattoos that are visible on the head,
neck, chest or ears when an open collared shirt is
worn. Tattoos acquired prior to April 1st, 2004 must
comply with paragraph 9.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 Aug 2009)

Roger that I thought I read about hands as well.Guess not.
Offensive tattoo's.Try and prove that!We have a guy in my unit with the SS motto tattooed on him.His grandfather was a SS soldier apparently.

It could be a recipe for bread for all I know.I don't read the German.However from his mouth its a SS unit motto.

I find it offensive...however he has had it for years.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Aug 2009)

What some would find offensive, others would not.
We had a staff member at my former place of employment who had the words "Arbeit macht frei" tattooed on his chest. I lost my mind and informed my boss that this was the words that hung over the concentration camp at Auschwitz. The member in question attempted to defend it by saying it was a family motto. His employment was terminated shortly thereafter.

I suppose you could say that IF your granddad was Heinrich Himmler...


----------



## RHFC_piper (28 Aug 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> What some would find offensive, others would not.
> We had a staff member at my former place of employment who had the words "Arbeit macht frei" tattooed on his chest. I lost my mind and informed my boss that this was the words that hung over the concentration camp at Auschwitz. The member in question attempted to defend it by saying it was a family motto. His employment was terminated shortly thereafter.
> 
> I suppose you could say that IF your granddad was Heinrich Himmler...




Not that I am siding with anyone, but I find it od how a saying, placed in a certian context evokes a strong feeling.

Work makes (one) free; the literal trandslation of "Arbeit macht frei"... in the context of a concentration camp, it is horrible and very offensive... but consider it as a motto for personal dedication; the benefit of work is freedom; another connotation of the same translation.

Another example would be the Swastika; an originally sacred symbol destroyed by poor usage and context.

Similarly, a large billboard that says; Read write now! and is aimed at the illiterate... Illogical, but under good intensions... It's just poor context.

I agree that a tattoo in German stating "Arbeit macht frei" is in poor taste, but I believe that is due to the context and history of the usage surrounding it and not the message.


But I digress... I like tattoos.  I have some, but I would like more... I just need money.


----------



## ruckmarch (28 Aug 2009)

To a lot of folks that go overboard with them, it seemed like a good idea at the time, but am sure as most of them grow older, they start to ask themselves, "what have I done"?

I'll hate to think the extremists see coolness in going nuts or trying to outdo the other person. Perhaps some hard basterds wannabes, who were bullied at school when they were younger?











Talking of wannabes, what a contrast in the tattoo and the person


----------



## mariomike (28 Aug 2009)

That certainly puts my bubble gum wrapper tattoo to shame! I never got a real one.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> To a lot of folks that go overboard with them, it seemed like a good idea at the time, but am sure as most of them grow older, they start to ask themselves, "what have I done"?
> 
> I'll hate to think the extremists see coolness in going nuts or trying to outdo the other person. Perhaps some hard basterds wannabes, who were bullied at school when they were younger?
> 
> ...




how the hell do you explain that one to your grandchildren?  "Well, kiddies, it seemed like an absolutely wizard idea when I was 21 with a cerebellum full of cocaine and THC."


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Aug 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> how the hell do you explain that one to your grandchildren?  "Well, kiddies, it seemed like an absolutely wizard idea when I was 21 with a cerebellum full of cocaine and THC."



I think he would have to explain to them, that just like the common garden worm, grampy is a hermaphrodite, and the Family tree is a bit twisted.....

dileas

tess


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Aug 2009)

Some interesting tats, definatelly not the most screwed up ones I have seen.  Can't/Won't post the pics, but google image search penis dragon tattoo, WTF????


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 Aug 2009)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Not that I am siding with anyone, but I find it od how a saying, placed in a certian context evokes a strong feeling.
> 
> Work makes (one) free; the literal trandslation of "Arbeit macht frei"... in the context of a concentration camp, it is horrible and very offensive... but consider it as a motto for personal dedication; the benefit of work is freedom; another connotation of the same translation.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing your not a Jew/gypsy/pole/ex-POW/jehovah witness/mentally disabled/homosexual or a ww2 vet.I'm sure these "words" evoke a different feeling than you have towards it.
Yeah sure its just words.So is "white pride".Pride in ones heratige.However it isnt appropriate due to the redneck losers who use it as a symbol of hate.

I would be very interested what would happen to the guy in my unit if a jewish person were to see the guy in my units SS motto....

Imagine the media circus this one individual could cause with a SS motto tattooed on his forearm?I know for a fact he has had it there since 2003.No one has done or said anything yet.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> No one has done or said anything yet.



Have you ?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 Aug 2009)

Yeah I've pointed it out to those with much higher rank than me.He is the same rank as I.It's not something he denies or hides.Rather shows it.


----------



## gunshy (9 Sep 2009)

> Seeing any other tattoos will cost you beer



'nuff said...  >
:cheers:

;D


----------



## Bam_dice (21 Apr 2010)

hey i am thinking of joing the army and getting a tatoo of my name. it means victorious one and i was wonder where i can put it.
I am think about putting it on my left shoulder bane to my arm.


----------



## dangerboy (21 Apr 2010)

If you read through this entire thread it says once or twice what the CFs policy on tattoos is.  I will give you a hit an answer is on page 3 of this thread.


----------



## Bam_dice (21 Apr 2010)

thanks alot.


----------



## gunshy (22 Apr 2010)

I agree with most of the posts... being on your body for the rest of your life should not be taken lightly nor a spontanious notion. I sport two and now thinking of a third.  Both my tats are sentimental to me 1 being my childs name (which will never change and date of birth) and the other celebrating my baptism. Being a professional  both are concealed unless I want to show them off and will be the same with the third. I contiplated for 3 years prior to taking the plunge into the ink world. Good Luck with your choice!  

gunshy


----------



## aesop081 (23 Apr 2010)

gunshy said:
			
		

> Being a professional  both are concealed



I have 5, two of which are visible. Are you saying i am unprofessional ?


----------



## TN2IC (23 Apr 2010)

I got 7... 4 that are visible... I'm guessing I'm not professional.. Go figure.  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (23 Apr 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I have 5, two of which are visible. Are you saying I am unprofessional ?



If the CF frowns on easily visable tattoos on the face/neck, then I think Gunshy has an argument.

He's not saying that you aren't good at your job, but at the same time a standard must be set as to what the acceptable arcs are to be inside if you're going to represent the country's finest.

As with most things though, at the end of the day it is a human conducting the enforcement of said regulations, and most will err on the side of moderation.  However, if you came to work with a giant Mike Tyson-like tribal swirl around your eye of course it would be an issue.

Culture changes though, as do dress and deportment regulations.  100 years ago you were allowed to have massive glorious mutton chop sideburns, but now you can't.  More and more people are getting tattoos (not just in the Army but the population as a whole) so eventually it may be culturally acceptable in uniform to have your whole face covered, who knows.


----------



## TN2IC (23 Apr 2010)

Get your face tattoo as CADPAT cam paint?


----------



## gt102 (23 Apr 2010)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Get your face tattoo as CADPAT cam paint?



THIS I would love to see. 

*drunken night - notices a pair of cadpat trousers in the corner*

'Man, I could really save time out in the field if I got this tattoo'd onto my face!

*runs off to tattoo shop*

*explains to artist - holds out a pair of combat trousers*

*lifetime of regret once sober; only magnified when they replace cadpat*


----------



## Teeps74 (23 Apr 2010)

*For the record... Dole cocktail juice blown out through the nose, from laughing while drinking sucks...

Thanks for the laugh The Crowe.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Apr 2010)

Not that I doubt that _Gunshy_ can speak for herself, but I suspect her point on "professional" was relating to being in a profession, as opposed to a vocation or trade. As such, there are "professional" expectations regarding dress and deportment that may differ from what is expected of a military trucker.....or even a former-thumperhead who now deploys to 5-star hotels merely because his trade wears flight-suits.   

I didn't read it to imply that any of you sensitive folks lacked professionalism, in the sense of being careless or incompetent.



I mean, you may be.....but I don't think that was her intent, _this_ time   >


----------



## SeanNewman (23 Apr 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...As such, there are "professional" expectations regarding dress and deportment...



Cheers for finding common ground on a thread, my friend.  It only took a dozen rehearsals, but we nailed it.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Cheers for finding common ground on a thread, my friend.  It only took a dozen rehearsals, but we nailed it.










"I feel a great disturbance in the Force. As if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced."


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> 100 years ago you were allowed to have massive glorious mutton chop sideburns, but now you can't.



Doesn't stop me from trying though.......


----------



## gt102 (23 Apr 2010)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> *For the record... Dole cocktail juice blown out through the nose, from laughing while drinking sucks...
> 
> Thanks for the laugh The Crowe.



Anytime. I was chuckling when I wrote it.



			
				Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Doesn't stop me from trying though.......



Hero


----------



## aesop081 (23 Apr 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> or even a former-thumperhead who now deploys to 5-star hotels merely because his trade wears flight-suits.



Hate the game, not the player.


----------



## TN2IC (23 Apr 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hate the game, not the player.




He seen the light...  :rofl:


----------



## gunshy (24 Apr 2010)

> I didn't read it to imply that any of you sensitive folks lacked professionalism, in the sense of being careless or incompetent.



Thank you Journeyman!  

gunshy ;D


----------



## WSaunders (19 May 2010)

orange get your coat of arms on your chest! along with the family name motto.


----------



## SeanNewman (19 May 2010)

This is the tattoo that will get you the most respect in the military:






Or not.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 May 2010)

WSaunders said:
			
		

> orange get your coat of arms on your chest! along with the family name motto.



Were you replying to CFN Orange, the original poster in this thread?

Are you aware he posted that  on January 28, 2004?

He also hasn't been active on the site since March 22, 2006.

Your advice may be a little late, but welcome to the site and thanks for participating.


----------



## _rockstar (22 Jul 2010)

im getting this done tomorrow 
http://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss76/rockstarfilm/tattoo1-1.png?t=1279850470


----------



## MikeL (22 Jul 2010)

If that is your service number, I recommend blurring it out..  and I also wouldn't get my service number tattooed, but thats just me.

Whats the meaning behind the wings and star?


----------



## _rockstar (23 Jul 2010)

Ya thats my sn, but i was medical discharged and my file erased, so its a meaningless number to anyone but me. as for the wings and stars, thats just a personal thing.


----------



## Gunner98 (23 Jul 2010)

Think again, your files (medical and personnel) can't just be erased.  They are legal, military documents and it must be retained and accessible for many years.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2010)

"Erased" should read "Archived".


----------



## Trooper Hale (8 Aug 2010)

I've a few ideas for tattoo's but am worried about what they'll look like down the track. I've been in the Army 6 years now and am full of that green blood that flows through the institutionalised. I'm however, realistic enough to know that getting my unit hat badge tattooed above my left eye on my forehead is a bad choice.
I've always been tempted by getting the Corps badge on the inside of my bicep with smaller unit badges (4/19PWLH and 2/14 LHR (QMI)) flanking it, showing where I've been and who I've been with.
 I love my Corps and I think that while the inside of the bicep will obviously be noticible it wont be too in your face. "Quiet professionalism" I think.

Either that or I could just get a massive pirate ship, being crewed by a skeleton captain, with "I love mother" down the side of it and instead of a main mast it'd have my service number! Then I'll have a battle scared Australian flag flying on it, representing all the battles I havent been in and shouldnt claim credit for. And I'll have to throw in a few "White Pride" references. And maybe the ship can be on fire! And there will be a dolphin jumping out of the water next to it... Yeah, I'll definately get that. That way I fit all the stereotypes in in one go!


----------



## medicineman (8 Aug 2010)

I guess that means you'll be staying in for awhile to pay off the loan you'll have to take out to get that last one done?

MM


----------



## sunshinethewolf (10 Nov 2010)

My Two Cents

For anyone thinking of getting ink for the first time, I've noticed alot of advice that all says the same thing IE. "get something meaningful" my kids berthdate, flag of country I'm registered in ect. 

I'm going to offer an alternitive idea, the tattoo you get should be entirely meaningless. Lets say you get some religious iconography proudly drilled into your flesh, and in ten years change your mind about said convictions (not my god, i voted for the other guy) well you then become a buddhist with an image of an ancient jewish guy getting tortured. However if you find a great artist and get a piece of meaningless art on your body, well then its always just going to be a piece of art, no matter how many personality changes you go through. I think most people gravitate towards astrological signs, tribal lines, or typical flash because they want a tattoo and yet possess no imagination what-so-ever; well thats why you pay the artist so much freaking money. You are commissioning an artist to create something for you. so give him/her an idea of some theme, general size and placement and the honus is on them. and if you dont like what they come up with, get em to draw it again!

But what do I know, lost count of tattoos after about sixty hours...


----------



## chrisf (10 Nov 2010)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> THIS I would love to see.
> 
> *drunken night - notices a pair of cadpat trousers in the corner*
> 
> ...



For the record, a buddy of mine has a sizeable amount of cadpat tattooed on his body.

When he first got it, "Show us your tattoo!" was immediately followed by an enthusiastic showing off of said tattoo.

Now "Show us your tattoo!" is followed only by an irritated "I don't have a tattoo".

It's actually quite a good job done on it though...


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Nov 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> For the record, a buddy of mine has a sizeable amount of cadpat tattooed on his body.
> 
> When he first got it, "Show us your tattoo!" was immediately followed by an enthusiastic showing off of said tattoo.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's just the Cadpat. The Jimmy in the middle, followed by "Signals Operator" across the top ices that cake. Or the Tattoo artist at Wasaga that laughed at him...


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Nov 2010)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Or the Tattoo artist at Wasaga that laughed at him...




OUCH!!!!


----------



## chrisf (10 Nov 2010)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I don't think it's just the Cadpat. The Jimmy in the middle, followed by "Signals Operator" across the top ices that cake. Or the Tattoo artist at Wasaga that laughed at him...



I think it says "QL3" and his QL3 course number as well, but don't quote me on that....

(And let that be a lesson to you kids about tattoos! "Signals Operator" will no longer exist as a trade, commemorated only by a small display in a museum in kingston, and an odd tattoo...)


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Nov 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> OUCH!!!!



Yeah, I was pretty drunk, but the look of pride to embarrassment on his face was one of the funnier things I remember


----------



## MikeL (10 Nov 2010)

haha wow.. we made fun of one of the new guys in my last unit for having Velox Versutus Vigilans tattooed on him during his QL3, but that guy you guys are talking about trumps that lol


----------



## chrisf (10 Nov 2010)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was pretty drunk, but the look of pride to embarrassment on his face was one of the funnier things I remember



I don't suppose that was the same place I got that (regretable) piercing?


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Nov 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I don't suppose that was the same place I got that (regretable) piercing?



Indeed it was


----------



## chrisf (10 Nov 2010)

It's a dark wicked place...


----------



## desert_rat (12 Nov 2010)

i know a guy who found out back in the late 70s that...Far East cruise + Hong Kong + shore leave + copious alcohol consumption = Sea Cadet with large dragon tattoo covering chest  :rofl:


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Nov 2010)

sunshinethewolf said:
			
		

> My Two Cents
> 
> For anyone thinking of getting ink for the first time, I've noticed alot of advice that all says the same thing IE. "get something meaningful" my kids berthdate, flag of country I'm registered in ect.
> 
> ...



For my  :2c:, I beg those of you still going through training and not yet serving in the field army to think long and hard about various regimental/army tatoos. As hard core as you may be in training, 3 years down the line when you have jacked it in or VR'd and working in civvy street, you're going to look a complete prat with some capbadge tatooed on your forearm.

Like the tw*t I saw in Gagetown last summer with the Army crossed swords and maple leaf tatooed on his neck just below his ear.


....Plus you look like a loser.


----------



## Thompson_JM (18 Nov 2010)

My personal philosophy on tats, for what its worth,  is that now that I have two of em, One I like, one thats a little meh, and was a bit of an impulse.... is that all future tattoos must be planned, and then thought about for a minimum of one year... if after a that, I still think its an awesome idea, then I will get it.... 

otherwise I end up with a meh tattoo and then have to figure out how to make it less meh and more awesome....



thankfully I also follow the "keep it under a T-Shirt" rule.


----------



## Waffle (6 Jan 2011)

hey guys, whats the general rule of thumb about service number tattoos?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2011)

Waffle said:
			
		

> hey guys, whats the general rule of thumb about service number tattoos?



I don't know if there is one, but, personally, I wouldn't get one.  Kind of dumb, IMHO.  It _is_ Protected A, you know.


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jan 2011)

Waffle said:
			
		

> hey guys, whats the general rule of thumb about service number tattoos?



Are they out there... Yes

You still would have to conform with the CF dress policy on Tattoo's.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Jan 2011)

Waffle said:
			
		

> hey guys, whats the general rule of thumb about service number tattoos?
> 
> 
> > It is Protected A, you know.


After a while you'd get tired of being locked in a filing cabinet at the end of each day.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> After a while you'd get tired of being locked in a filing cabinet at the end of each day.



 :rofl:


----------



## chrisf (6 Jan 2011)

Waffle said:
			
		

> hey guys, whats the general rule of thumb about service number tattoos?



"I didn't say THEY couldn't, I said YOU shouldn't"

- Marge Simpson


----------



## Waffle (6 Jan 2011)

Ok, but my name is also Protected A, and yet that doesn't seem so bad


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jan 2011)

I've only got one word to say on getting a tattoo of your service number: *"Don't."*

It may seem cool and all gung-ho to own that unique soldiers' identifier, perhaps none of your friends have one, none of your family do either.  You're proud of it and all it means, it's very special to you .... _now_.  Once you're in, everyone has one, there's nothing special about it, and no-one will be impressed by it. Wait until after you have completed your trades training, then, if you really still want a SN tattoo, go ahead and do it.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Jan 2011)

Waffle said:
			
		

> Ok, but my name is also Protected A, and yet that doesn't seem so bad


Considering all the amazing artwork out there, or the thoughts that could be conveyed using your skin as canvas.......yes, getting your name tattooed on you _is_ just as stupid bad as your Service Number.

Based solely upon your two posts here though, at least let me strongly recommend:
a) not getting a tattoo where it shows (so as to minimize subsequent mocking), and 
b) do not let the artist use green ink (eventual laser removal doesn't take out greens very well).

I'm done. Good luck


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2011)

Fair warning ...  >

http://www.oddee.com/item_96504.aspx


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2011)

Waffle said:
			
		

> hey guys, whats the general rule of thumb about service number tattoos?



Probably better off getting "DOUCHEBAG" tatooed on your forehead.


----------



## Sapplicant (6 Jan 2011)

Waffle said:
			
		

> hey guys, whats the general rule of thumb about service number tattoos?



Hate to invoke Godwin's law here, but....

Getting numbers tattooed on you? You're not exactly going to be setting a precedent here. There was a time when a lot of people had numbers tattooed on them. A few million if I recall correctly. You can see why someone might notice numbers tattooed on you and be a little put off, maybe even offended. Maybe best to stick with a regimental tattoo.


----------



## Loachman (6 Jan 2011)

Waffle said:
			
		

> Ok, but my name is also Protected A, and yet that doesn't seem so bad



If you do get your service number and/or name tattooed somewhere on your person, at least get it/them tattooed on upside down so that you can identify yourself while drunk.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jan 2011)

Waffle said:
			
		

> Ok, but my name is also Protected A, and yet that doesn't seem so bad



Your name is not protected A


----------



## smale436 (6 Jan 2011)

Don't be like the guys on my training. One got his birthday and a barcode (just like in a store, some bars wider than the others) in green on the back of his neck. The other got some sort of binary number code on the back of his leg. (4 vertical columns of 0's and 1's) It translated into something. I was too dumbfounded to ask what. Even he admitted a few years later it was stupid, and he was saving up to have it removed. Don't even get me started on the guy (in a different platoon thank god) that got his head tattooed with barbed wire and had to get a hair growing chit during the third week.

The 2 guys who got their SN/CF/HOOAH/whatever tattooed during BMQ  never actually finished BMQ.

I don't have any tattoos. Nothing against them. Just have never found anything that means enough. Plus it might be a rare thing 20 years from now to have no tattoos. I just never wanted to be the guy on the first weekend of BMQ who goes to the bars or walking around the mall on the first weekend off with a platoon tshirt, dog tags hanging out over the shirt, and a cadpat watch band on an expensive watch (which looked stunning when  the guy proceeded to wear it on parade with DEU and his sleeves rode up). From my experience hearing their success stories, the chicks don't dig that stuff whatsoever. Just my opinion though!


----------



## smale436 (6 Jan 2011)

On the subject of bad tattoo decisions, should you really wish to get something that will cause conversation you can do like a relative of mine did a few years ago. He got a Toronto Maple Leaf logo tattoo on his back. And I mean his whole back. I haven't seen it since lest I laugh uncontrollably, but I'm sure it is between 12-18 inches in height and as wide as his back. White letters on blue background. If that's not a true fan I don't know what is.


----------



## armyvern (6 Jan 2011)

CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> On the subject of bad tattoo decisions, should you really wish to get something that will cause conversation you can do like a relative of mine did a few years ago. He got a Toronto Maple Leaf logo tattoo on his back. And I mean his whole back. I haven't seen it since lest I laugh uncontrollably, but I'm sure it is between 12-18 inches in height and as wide as his back. White letters on blue background. If that's not a true fan I don't know what is.



Wow; here's hoping that his sex-life hasn't suffered too much as I don't know too many gals who aspire to sleeping with "Losers (since '67)" ...  >

No offence intended to your relative ...  

Sorry Technoviking --- it had to be said.  8)


----------



## smale436 (6 Jan 2011)

Actually it's ironic you say that because he came home one day this past August and the wife was gone. Hasn't seen her since. I saw it coming when she called off the wedding twice. She was a twit who had 6 kids from 3 prior marriages so I think he is better off. 

        Absolutely no offence taken! Somethings work out the way they should in the end.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jan 2011)

And it's time to give this one a rest for another undetermined length of time. Suffice to say, if your question hasn't already been answered and you still can't  decide, you shouldn't get one.

Milnet.ca Staff

God, I can't believe how long this thing is, yet they still ask :


----------



## Tollis (16 Jun 2011)

Thought I'd start up a thread for some of us body art appreciative people to post some pictures.  Also should be a good source for people looking for some cool tattoo ideas.

Please NO pictures of other people without their direct consent, also please refrain from pictures involving anything anything vulgar, racist, discrimative in anyway follow CF regulations on this.  If its not allowed in the CF Id appreciate it staying OUT of this thread.  Also refrain from pictures involving clearly distinguishable faces.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Brand New got it about 2 days ago on my right calf and it is my first tattoo can't wait to get more though.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2011)

Tollis said:
			
		

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Brand New got it about 2 days ago on my right calf and it is my first tattoo can't wait to get more though.



 >

Only comment I have is that the only time people will see it is when you are walking/___________ing away.


 ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jun 2011)

Hmmmm.

Kitten photos, in your room.  ???


----------



## Romanmaz (16 Jun 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Sorry for the gratuitous nipple shot  

Edit- I have more but there's no way I'm going to get a picture of it without some help.
Edit #2- Haha, I just noticed the kitten picture, clean your floor dude. :


----------



## Tollis (16 Jun 2011)

Yeah I guess you got me on that one GW .  Maybe it will inspire some patriotic pride in anyone behind me during PT and make them push harder.

The kitten photo is a calender, my girlfriends calender, I knew someone would notice it oddly enough the cat is the one that knocked it off the table.  The picture is at my girlfriends place she doesn't keep her room all that clean.

Just thought of this maybe added to the photo (if you feel like sharing) a description of the meaning/why you got the tattoo

I got mine because I wanted a tattoo but didn't want to choose something in my young age that I would regret later on.  So I figured a little bit of Canadian pride is something I couldn't possibly ever regret  ;D


----------



## Chief (16 Jun 2011)

Grieving Mother Statue


----------



## Tollis (16 Jun 2011)

Seems to be a fairly good response to this, couple nice pieces of body art so far keep them coming.


----------



## wson (16 Jun 2011)

Before anyone asks, no its not Guns and Roses !lol . I also have a tat of my display picture on my arm. They're inspired by The Dark Tower series written by Stephen King.


----------



## Romanmaz (17 Jun 2011)

wson said:
			
		

> Before anyone asks, no its not Guns and Roses !lol . I also have a tat of my display picture on my arm. They're inspired by The Dark Tower series written by Stephen King.


That's nice work, how long did it take?


----------



## wson (17 Jun 2011)

It was my first tattoo, it took a bit over 3 and a half hours. LMAO I didnt think I would make it through!


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Jun 2011)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4024/post-608268.html#msg608268

dileas

tess


----------

